# Cryos Illumination's Triple Function Light



## ronac (Apr 25, 2013)

UPDATE:

The indiegogo campaign is now live: http://igg.me/at/Cryos/



Please visit our campaign page for more information! Please share and support if you like the flashlight we've designed!









This project has been in the works for about half a year and we finally have a working prototype in my hands. The project all started from a concept sketch, and with the help of two other talented partners, we made this light happen! :twothumbs

The light is CNC machined from a solid chunk of 6061 aluminum and hard anodized to protect it from daily wear. The circuit board is designed from scratch to be able to provide up to 1500 lumens on two 18350 batteries. It will also run on two CR123A's and a 18650. The knob beside the emitter is used to adjust the brightness of the light and pressing it down will turn it on and off. What make's this light unique is it's form factor. We have many ideas of where this light can be used but we'll leave that up to everyone's imagination for now. 

In the very near future, we will be posting this project on to http://www.indiegogo.com/ (like Kickstarter but friendly to Canadians). For anyone that's interested, please follow this thread or follow us on twitter @cryos_

We'd love to hear any feedback anyone may have on this light. We will be releasing more information regarding the light as the project gets closer to being officially posted. Here are some photos of the first working prototype:








Light on at a dim setting:










Size comparison against an Surefire E2E and C2 with Cryos bezel


----------



## msim (Apr 25, 2013)

Very interesting project! Will be keeping an eye out for updates...


----------



## mvyrmnd (Apr 25, 2013)

Awesome! - would it be useable as a headlamp, or is it too big/heavy?


----------



## ronac (Apr 25, 2013)

One of the goals was to allow this light to be used as a headlamp. We will be trying that out soon now that we've got the electronics mostly sorted out. The light with the battery weighs about 200 grams, which is a bit on the heavy side but that's the sacrifice for lumens. I've seen quite a few headlamps that are heavier than that but quite a few of them have remote battery packs to balance it out.


----------



## mvyrmnd (Apr 25, 2013)

The interface is just perfect for a headlamp 

The bigger question: You're not going to force us tint snobs into Cool white just to have an excellent formfactor and UI, are you?


----------



## ronac (Apr 25, 2013)

No way! I love the high CRI Nicha 219's!! 

You can count on these being available with the Nichias.


----------



## mvyrmnd (Apr 25, 2013)

ronac said:


> No way! I love the high CRI Nicha 219's!!
> 
> You can count on these being available with the Nichias.



I'm just going to quote that for posterity - you can edit your post, but not mine! 

I'll be watching for the indiegogo campaign with baited breath


----------



## dsche (Apr 26, 2013)

*ronac*, why not quad? Here's enough space to fit in and you receive more power or more efficiency


----------



## ronac (Apr 26, 2013)

The triple was chosen as a balance between size and output. At this light's current size, there's no way to fit a quad board and optic.


----------



## tobrien (Apr 26, 2013)

AWESOME


----------



## benthiccracker (Apr 27, 2013)

I think me wants one!


----------



## Cerealand (Apr 27, 2013)

Wow, this looks great. Would it be able to stand by itself?


----------



## nfetterly (Apr 27, 2013)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Looks Great !


----------



## Paloa (Apr 27, 2013)

That looks like a very interesting form factor and maybe perfect for several application. How can it be attached to other things?


----------



## ronac (Apr 27, 2013)

Cerealand said:


> Wow, this looks great. Would it be able to stand by itself?



Yes, it can stand on it's side if that's what you're asking. It's pretty square so it'll sit pretty stable on all faces.

For attachment, the light has two 1/4-20 female threaded holes. One on the top and one in the back. The holes allow the light to use any attachment that a common camera can use. Also, we will be developing specific mounts to attach to the light as well.


----------



## Paloa (Apr 27, 2013)

That is perfect. I look forward to your campaign.


----------



## Cerealand (Apr 27, 2013)

Just created an account on http://www.indiegogo.com/ in anticipation of this item.


----------



## ronac (Apr 28, 2013)

Our campaign is almost ready. We just need to film our video and we'll be ready to get started.

For now, I'll leave you guys with a photo of one of the many possible uses of the light.


----------



## xed888 (Apr 28, 2013)

Will this made available for the international market as well? Quite interested in it.


----------



## Norm (Apr 28, 2013)

Colour me interested 

Norm


----------



## Paloa (Apr 28, 2013)

Thanks for the picture. That is exactly how I was thinking about using it. 

What is the beam profile? 

Are there other fastening mechanism you could add? My guess is how easily it can be attached to things will impact demand.


----------



## ronac (Apr 28, 2013)

Yes, this light should be available worldwide 

The beam pattern is identical to any other triple LED with carclo optic. The 1/4-20 threads in the back and at the top are pretty standard. I will be releasing more photos showing the different potential applications.


----------



## Silgt (Apr 28, 2013)

Standing by for one...


----------



## ronac (Apr 28, 2013)

Like most of these crowdfunded projects, the early adopters will get even better pricing. Keep an eye out!


----------



## moshow9 (Apr 28, 2013)

Subscribed.


----------



## ronac (Apr 28, 2013)

Here's a quick video demonstrating the operation of the Function flashlight. Rotating the knob changes the brightness, and pressing down on the knob will turn it on and off.


----------



## Cerealand (Apr 28, 2013)

Woah. Nice socks. Nice demonstration.

It's like having a infinite variable ring!

Hopefully this will be available with Nichia 219 when it appears on indiegogo.com/.

I'm wondering how durable is that switch if dropped.

Does it always start on low, or will it start up on the based on how much the switch is rotated before being turned on?

Water resistance?


----------



## gravelmonkey (Apr 28, 2013)

Ah man! I was just thinking how I didn't need any more lights now this comes along! Looks like something from a sci-fi movie!

Switch durability will be the deciding factor for me I think.


----------



## Ilikelite (Apr 28, 2013)

Subscribed...any idea of the final cost?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ronac (Apr 28, 2013)

Switch durability won't be an issue because the led current doesn't go through it. The switch and pot is just connected to the microcontroller ad an input.

As for the price, I can say that it starts with a 1.


----------



## mvyrmnd (Apr 28, 2013)

ronac said:


> As for the price, I can say that it starts with a 1.



$15? WOOHOO!


----------



## gunga (Apr 28, 2013)

Looks cool for a $10 light!


----------



## Cerealand (Apr 28, 2013)

$19.99 early bird special!


----------



## blackbalsam (Apr 28, 2013)

I'll have to have one of these


----------



## Imon (Apr 28, 2013)

From what I've seen I'm digging the UI - a nice departure from most lights.

Now about the high CRI LEDs and weight trimming...


----------



## ronac (Apr 28, 2013)

I'm just going to ignore those price comments in an attempt to keep this on track. :nana:

I love the user interface too but it would be an understatement to say I'm biased. It doesn't get more intuitive than this though. Press to turn on/off and rotate for brightness.


----------



## DellSuperman (Apr 29, 2013)

It would be great, as a bike light. 
But can it integrate a separate button to activate strobe? 

So u have the rotary button for on/off & brightness control. Then u will have another button to activate the strobe separately. 

- JonK


----------



## gravelmonkey (Apr 29, 2013)

DellSuperman said:


> It would be great, as a bike light.
> But can it integrate a separate button to activate strobe?
> 
> So u have the rotary button for on/off & brightness control. Then u will have another button to activate the strobe separately.
> ...



An adjustable strobe would be cool- I was thinking one click to turn on, select brightness, push and hold for 2 sec and strobe mode is selected in that brightness and the dial controls the frequency... Or something like that.


----------



## BenChiew (Apr 29, 2013)

Ronac.
I will be very interested in this light. I ride an atv and a dirt bike.
I can see this mounted on the handlebars of the atv.
Can you also explore possibilities to mount this on a dirt bike helmet. The rider needs to have the light pointing the direction the helmet is pointing. Perhaps an adjustable mount much like a go pro camera for direction adjustment.
Is this water resistant? Meaning, can I operate this in the rain. Not so much submersion like in diving but just under heavy rain.


----------



## BenChiew (Apr 29, 2013)

What is the estimated lumen outputs on each level? What is the runtime estimate for each of those levels?
For dirt bike riders, a 500-600 lumens would be sufficient.


----------



## Cerealand (Apr 29, 2013)

With some triples, CR123 can not be used with high modes. Can this flashlight run on high with CR123s? Any runtime estimates with each type of batteries? (18350, 18650, CR123s)


----------



## reppans (Apr 29, 2013)

Wow very innovative, I'm interested!

Curious if your switch design eliminates the parasitic drain of typical electronic switches, and the electrical overhead draw of typical infinitely variable magnetic ring lights, like the SWMs, which have poor low lumen runtimes?

Also, not sure I see the room for 2x18650s... assume they are end-to-end and insert through that round side cap?


----------



## ronac (Apr 29, 2013)

gravelmonkey: That's pretty much how we have it setup. Hold 1 second to change strobe frequency (Mode 2), hold 1 second to change strobe brightness (Mode 3). Double click to back up.

Benchiew: There are three options for mounting on a helmet. First is via a velcro strap mount as pictured. Second is a suction cup mount which I will have a photo of shortly. Lastly, we will be making a "Go Pro" adapter to allow us to use our light with any GoPro mount available in the market.







For a XPG2 setup, the estimated output is as follows:

1x 18650 = 900 lumens - 1 hour 40 min
2x CR123A = 700 lumens - 1 hour 
2x 18350 = 1600 lumens - 40 min

Yes, it will be water resistant. We still have more extensive testing planned for the light.

Cerealland: The light will detect what battery setup is being used and throttle the max output accordingly.

reppans: Our knob is not magnetic and will not suffer from the same battery draw as the SWM lights. Two 18650's will not fit, it will fit two 18350's however.


----------



## BenChiew (Apr 29, 2013)

That is really respectable runtime on a single 18650. It should be around the 2amps mark. I am very excited about this product. 

Sorry for not making myself clear on the helmet. I was referring to an off road motorcycle helmet.


----------



## ronac (Apr 29, 2013)

For full faced helmets, we envision using something like this:


----------



## BenChiew (Apr 29, 2013)

ronac said:


> For full faced helmets, we envision using something like this:



I do not think this is suitable. The helmet does not have a flat surface for that to be attached.


----------



## ronac (Apr 29, 2013)

It does not require a perfectly flat surface. It should work with a contoured surface as long as the finish is smooth. 

Another alternative is this:

http://gopro.com/camera-mounts/helmet-front-mount

We will be making a Gopro adapter so that any Gopro mount can be used.


----------



## BenChiew (Apr 29, 2013)

ronac said:


> It does not require a perfectly flat surface. It should work with a contoured surface as long as the finish is smooth.
> 
> Another alternative is this:
> 
> ...



That is just a 3M double sided tape. I am not too sure if it would hold since the total weight of the light including battery would be heavier than a GoPro camera attached. Plus with dirt bike riding, some of the bumps are pretty severe. My fear is that it would not hold especially it is a heavier light.


----------



## BenChiew (Apr 29, 2013)




----------



## ronac (Apr 29, 2013)

I'm fairly certain the suction up would work on that helmet. That said, I would honestly trust the double sided tape MORE than the suction up if anything.


----------



## BenChiew (Apr 29, 2013)

ronac said:


> I'm fairly certain the suction up would work on that helmet. That said, I would honestly trust the double sided tape MORE than the suction up if anything.



Ok. Maybe you could get a similar helmet and test it.

Count me in on one of them. If it works well, you can expect more orders.


----------



## ronac (Apr 29, 2013)

We're just waiting for those mounts to arrive. I have a motorcycle helmet which I will be testing them on. Hopefully I can provide photos of the setups shortly.


----------



## reppans (Apr 29, 2013)

ronac said:


> ..Two 18650's will not fit, it will fit two 18350's however.



Thanks... My bad for not reading closely enough.


----------



## BenChiew (Apr 29, 2013)

ronac said:


> We're just waiting for those mounts to arrive. I have a motorcycle helmet which I will be testing them on. Hopefully I can provide photos of the setups shortly.


Looking forward to seeing them.
Just to give you more information. The motocross helmet has an elongated front where it covers the chin. That is usually the best place to mount them. The light source should be forward of the eye. If the light source is behind the eye, you will see a lot of glare. Top mounting above the helmet is not suitable as it can get snagged on low lying branches.


----------



## ronac (Apr 29, 2013)

reppans: Given enough interest, a remote battery pack for 2x18650 is not out of the question.

Benchiew: If you want to mount the light at the chin guard, then the suction cup probably won't work. Have a look at the bicycle helmet mount again, I think you can make that work. Instead of wrapping through the vent holes, wrap it around the chin guard of the helmet. Then, screw the light in via the rear 1/4-20 mount.


----------



## BenChiew (Apr 29, 2013)

ronac said:


> reppans: Given enough interest, a remote battery pack for 2x18650 is not out of the question.
> 
> Benchiew: If you want to mount the light at the chin guard, then the suction cup probably won't work. Have a look at the bicycle helmet mount again, I think you can make that work. Instead of wrapping through the vent holes, wrap it around the chin guard of the helmet. Then, screw the light in via the rear 1/4-20 mount.



Tried that previously. Didn't work. You could not torque the velcro properly as the weight is pulling it downwards. Go thru a few bumps and the light is pointing somewhere else. Plus you need to take into account the bracket that extends the light further away and that creates a pendulum effect, which is constantly tugging on your anchor points. 
The next best thing is to mount them on the handle bars which I see that you have a nice mount for it.
I think you got a winner here.


----------



## BenChiew (Apr 29, 2013)

ronac said:


> Our campaign is almost ready. We just need to film our video and we'll be ready to get started.
> 
> For now, I'll leave you guys with a photo of one of the many possible uses of the light.



How is this attached? Most riders will have a rehydration pack with them.


----------



## ronac (Apr 29, 2013)

That's attached with the same plastic mount as see on top of the yellow bike helmet. In the future, we will be making our own slimmer version to fit even closer to the chest.


----------



## tobrien (Apr 29, 2013)

this will be phenomenal


----------



## johntalley (Apr 29, 2013)

*I'm ready when it is .....*

I have a new bike 1 more day .. so I'm ready when you are .. A great bike for some photos together with your light .. I super high end 18lb racing bike .. I think will look great together  



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## ronac (Apr 29, 2013)

*Re: I'm ready when it is .....*

That's a really nice bike! With the light, you can ride anytime of day!


----------



## BenChiew (Apr 29, 2013)

ronac said:


> That's a really nice bike! With the light, you can ride anytime of day!



I will surely need one of those mounts for my handlebars.


----------



## BenChiew (Apr 29, 2013)

johntalley said:


> I have a new bike 1 more day .. so I'm ready when you are .. A great bike for some photos together with your light .. I super high end 18lb racing bike .. I think will look great together
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]



Phew. That is like approximately the same weight as 10litres of automobile petrol in a plastic bag. 
Congrats.


----------



## Silgt (Apr 29, 2013)

ronac said:


> That's a really nice bike! With the light, you can ride anytime of day!



Nice mount...I need one of these

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DellSuperman (Apr 29, 2013)

I seldom get the chance to say this but.... 

I WANT & NEED THIS..! 

- JonK


----------



## ronac (Apr 29, 2013)

It fits perfectly inside a Pelican 1010 case with a spare set of batteries! :twothumbs


----------



## johntalley (Apr 30, 2013)

ronac said:


> It fits perfectly inside a Pelican 1010 case with a spare set of batteries! :twothumbs




So that will be the case to go with it ? .... sweet .. It just keeps getting better .. And this is my dream bike so I have to have a dream light to go with it :thumbsup:


----------



## BenChiew (Apr 30, 2013)

Ronac. It just keeps getting better. I can't wait. 
When do you expect this product to be released?


----------



## ronac (Apr 30, 2013)

The case won't come with the light. There's no point in forcing everyone to have it. In the end, it's the customer that pays for it.

We're expecting our campaign to go live in about two weeks. The campaign will most likely go for 60 days, which brings us to mid July. We haven't confirmed anything yet but we think we can deliver the lights by the end of November.


----------



## johntalley (May 3, 2013)

ronac said:


> The case won't come with the light. There's no point in forcing everyone to have it. In the end, it's the customer that pays for it.
> 
> We're expecting our campaign to go live in about two weeks. The campaign will most likely go for 60 days, which brings us to mid July. We haven't confirmed anything yet but we think we can deliver the lights by the end of November.




I don't understand the campaign part ? ... Is that a new way to sell them or ? ..


----------



## BenChiew (May 3, 2013)

johntalley said:


> I don't understand the campaign part ? ... Is that a new way to sell them or ? ..



When they are ready to sell, you will be given a website to register your purchase. When the item is ready for delivery, the website will complete the transaction.


----------



## ronac (May 3, 2013)

www.indigogo.com is a site which allows people with ideas or products to show off their work and gain funding. We'll be using them because to make these lights affordable, we'll need to make a large quantity. Indiegogo allows us to give the product enough traction before the production begins.


----------



## gravelmonkey (May 4, 2013)

Have you got an estimated weight for the light? Just thinking using as an area light with those GorillaPod tripods. Also, what optics are you guys planning on using? Carclo narrow clear?


----------



## ronac (May 4, 2013)

The light is just over 200g with the battery. Out light is great with the gorillapods. We need to get one of the magnetic ones to play around with.






The Function light will be available to customers with a choice of narrow medium or wide optic. It can be changed out afterwards too.


----------



## blackbalsam (May 4, 2013)

Looks Great. Cant wait for one.


----------



## moshow9 (May 5, 2013)

Will the light have low voltage protection and will the bike mount be available as an option?


----------



## ronac (May 5, 2013)

Yup, it will have low voltage protection. A couple of bike mount options will be available when the products are ready to ship out.


----------



## BenChiew (May 5, 2013)

Is going thru the website the only way to buy?


----------



## climberkid (May 5, 2013)

Benchiew said:


> Is going thru the website the only way to buy?



It appears it will be at first. It helps them get initial funding through a trusted source so both parties are protected.


----------



## ronac (May 5, 2013)

I couldn't have worded it better. Initially it'll be available through www.indiegogo.com only but afterwards they'll be available through our own website.


----------



## BenChiew (May 6, 2013)

ronac said:


> I couldn't have worded it better. Initially it'll be available through www.indiegogo.com only but afterwards they'll be available through our own website.



Will you inform us here once it goes up on the project website? Or do I need to monitor it somewhere else?


----------



## gravelmonkey (May 12, 2013)

How's the bezel ring attached? You mention (I think) ability to change optics, so I assume it's threaded, what sort of tools are needed to get it off?


----------



## ronac (May 12, 2013)

benchiew: We'll update here when the campaign is live.

gravelmonkey: The bezel ring is thread. At the moment, we just use a rubber pad and some pressure to tighten it. We may revise it so that it has notches so that a tool or pliers can be used.


----------



## Shooter21 (May 12, 2013)

Is it ok to go swimming with this light? thanks


----------



## BenChiew (May 12, 2013)

ronac said:


> benchiew: We'll update here when the campaign is live.



That would be nice.


----------



## ronac (May 12, 2013)

The light is designed to be fully sealed so water submersion should be okay. That said, because of the moving parts, we will only list the light as "water resistant" and not for submersion.


----------



## Rees (May 18, 2013)

Thats looks pretty cool, and I like the way its adjustable.


----------



## l2azorback (May 19, 2013)

So when does the funding campaign begin? Will there be a post here to Indiegogo when it goes live?


----------



## dreydin (May 19, 2013)

ronac said:


> As for the price, I can say that it starts with a 1.


Out of my price range, but I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## climberkid (May 19, 2013)

dreydin said:


> Out of my price range, but I'm looking forward to it!



$15 is out of your range? That's too bad because this will be awesome!


----------



## riccardo (May 19, 2013)

100-199?
Because it doesn't worth 1000...


----------



## Rees (May 20, 2013)

ronac said:


> As for the price, I can say that it starts with a 1.


One million dollars!


----------



## BenChiew (May 21, 2013)

Any updates?


----------



## ronac (May 21, 2013)

We've hired a videographer to help us out. We're just waiting on finishing the short video!


----------



## BenChiew (May 21, 2013)

ronac said:


> We've hired a videographer to help us out. We're just waiting on finishing the short video!



Great. I look forward to seeing the video.


----------



## ronac (May 21, 2013)

I finally received the suction cup mount in the mail so I took some time to get a photo of it. It works pretty well together. It's not overly bulky or intrusive.


----------



## BenChiew (May 21, 2013)

Looks good.


----------



## FullTwisting (May 21, 2013)

Watching!

I'm interested in a High CRI version, mostly for car repair work. A magnetic mount would be pretty cool. My Gorilla tripod will work pretty well though. Good stuff! 

So... will there be an upgrade path? Like dropins.. kinda?


----------



## ronac (May 21, 2013)

What do you guys think of this photo? I've spend way too many hours trying to get the right lighting for the photo.

FullTwisting: This light works so well with the Gorillapod! There isn't so much of an upgrade path but there are a lot of plans for accessories.


----------



## dlmorgan999 (May 22, 2013)

ronac said:


> What do you guys think of this photo? I've spend way too many hours trying to get the right lighting for the photo.


That looks really nice. :thumbsup: The lighting adds some nice shadows and the reflection is classy.  I also like the low angle from which you shot it.


----------



## climberkid (May 22, 2013)

That truly is an exceptionally well put together photo. It increases the attraction quite a bit. Some action shots with this quality photo will make sales on its own!


----------



## BenChiew (May 22, 2013)

Ron. You didn't waste your time on that image. I like to order one right now.


----------



## T45 (May 27, 2013)

Really interesting project you have! Just one teeny tiny thing....pictures of the unit from the back? and with the battery tube open? please? Cherries on top?


----------



## ronac (May 27, 2013)

Here's one of the back:






That's the only image I have for now. Any reason you want to see specifically that view?


----------



## BenChiew (May 28, 2013)

Nice. Still waiting here.


----------



## Craig K (May 28, 2013)

Is this light really going to be $1000.00 that seems like a lot?


----------



## BenChiew (May 28, 2013)

Craig K said:


> Is this light really going to be $1000.00 that seems like a lot?



Ron has said previously it will be more than $100 but less than $200.


----------



## dc38 (May 28, 2013)

Benchiew said:


> Ron has said previously it will be more than $100 but less than $200.



Can't wait for the battery of tests to be run...especially the physical abuse portion. DROP TEST AND WATER RESISTANCE! (also water resistance AFTER drop test?) Runtimes! Thermal Drop-down? 

I must've missed this detail as well...but any accessories included? Shock resistant TPU Case? Are there any magnets in the unit itself for easy mounting?

(IMO, anything up to $125 for this light would be a great deal with some accessories, up to $150 would be very reasonable)

Is the OP planning on opening up his market to law enforcement?


----------



## BenChiew (May 30, 2013)

dc38 said:


> Is the OP planning on opening up his market to law enforcement?



I don't see why not?
If this proves to be useful for the LEO, I see this as an accolade for the product. 

The magnet idea built into the unit is a great idea. You can virtually stick that to any metallic surface and have versatile lighting. 

Ron, you hear that ......

If not built in maybe an adapter that you can mount the light and the adapter has a strong magnet. 

I have seen those small tiny button type magnet that sticks like glue. 

Very excited to see this come into fruition.


----------



## ronac (May 30, 2013)

There's a magnet adapter for sure! I'll get some photos of it tonight. It's a STRONG magnet and adds only about 1/8" of an inch to the back.


----------



## BenChiew (May 30, 2013)

ronac said:


> There's a magnet adapter for sure! I'll get some photos of it tonight. It's a STRONG magnet and adds only about 1/8" of an inch to the back.



Looks like you have got that covered.


----------



## riccardo (May 30, 2013)

The design is really good.
Make it available also with Nichia high CRI....!


----------



## ronac (May 30, 2013)

riccardo said:


> The design is really good.
> Make it available also with Nichia high CRI....!



Absolutely!



ronac said:


> No way! I love the high CRI Nicha 219's!!
> 
> You can count on these being available with the Nichias.


----------



## BenChiew (May 31, 2013)

The triple will have a diffused throw. 
Will you be offering a flood type beam?
Not so much as a Mule but wide angle diffused beam.


----------



## ronac (May 31, 2013)

The flashlight will have allow for interchangeable optics. In addition, there will be beam modifiers which attach in front of the lens.

Here's the magnet attachment that was mentioned earlier:


----------



## BenChiew (May 31, 2013)

That looks simple enough and I was thinking some complicated holder. 

Great to have those beam modifiers to increase versatility of this light.


----------



## climberkid (May 31, 2013)

I am more and more excited with each update!


----------



## tobrien (Jun 1, 2013)

climberkid said:


> I am more and more excited with each update!



agreed, it's a given this light will be amazing


----------



## BenChiew (Jun 2, 2013)

Ron,
Can you entice and entertain us with a beam shot of this light?


----------



## Roger Sully (Jun 2, 2013)

Subscribed for updates. I'm definitely interested in one of these!


----------



## ronac (Jun 2, 2013)

^ I'm working on a beamshot photo. I tried some last night but I didn't like how they turned out. I want the photo to emphasize how useful the wide flood of light is.


----------



## dreydin (Jun 5, 2013)

climberkid said:


> $15 is out of your range? That's too bad because this will be awesome!


Tell you what, if you buy and ship this to me when it's released, I'll Paypal you $15 + shipping + a $15 convenience fee. Deal?


----------



## ronac (Jun 5, 2013)

We just finished filming our promo video last night. Hopefully it turns out well!

We've been working on getting more photos for our gallery as well. Here's a size comparison of the light versus a Surefire Fury and a Nitecore EA4.


----------



## dc38 (Jun 6, 2013)

ronac said:


> We just finished filming our promo video last night. Hopefully it turns out well!
> 
> We've been working on getting more photos for our gallery as well. Here's a size comparison of the light versus a Surefire Fury and a Nitecore EA4.




Now for the BEAMSHOTS!!!


----------



## dc38 (Jun 9, 2013)

Is this available yet???


----------



## BenChiew (Jun 10, 2013)

dc38 said:


> Is this available yet???



Not yet but hopefully soon.


----------



## ronac (Jun 13, 2013)

As requested, Beamshots!

Here's a Surefire Fury as a control. Camera settings are kept identical.






Here's the Function Flashlight. The wide beam angle is great for providing light for your peripheral vision.


----------



## Tana (Jun 13, 2013)

I'll definitely have to get one of these... never was a fan of angle-heads and similar flashlights but... this looks so premium, high quality and tough...

Keep up the great work, Ronac... awesome stuff lately from your brew-shop...


----------



## nfetterly (Jun 13, 2013)

Yep, this is the only thing currently on my "got to get" list


----------



## climberkid (Jun 13, 2013)

That's beautiful coverage with that triple set up. How awesome! Congrats.


----------



## BenChiew (Jun 13, 2013)

Ron, you may want to indicate a ballpark pricing at this stage. Many of us are getting excited and would probably need to budget for this now.


----------



## yoyoman (Jun 13, 2013)

+1 I can deal with the 1. It's what follows that needs a little planning...


----------



## BenChiew (Jun 13, 2013)

yoyoman said:


> +1 I can deal with the 1. It's what follows that needs a little planning...



LOL. Yup, it can potentially double up to what you initially thought. So some heads up would be great.


----------



## ronac (Jun 13, 2013)

Although it may change, the initial pricing for the guys which support our campaign early (first 200 people), the pricing will be $175. We think this is pretty good value when you compare it to other triple emitter options available. We would have loved to price it even lower but the complex machining of the aluminum unibody and the amount of unique parts prevents us from doing so.


----------



## sticktodrum (Jun 13, 2013)

Hmmmmm...this looks pretty sexy. I'm in.  

So from what I've seen, it has a 1/4 20 thread mount? So I could use this on a tripod for a video shoot...


----------



## yoyoman (Jun 13, 2013)

The planning is over - I'm in.


----------



## BenChiew (Jun 13, 2013)

yoyoman said:


> The planning is over - I'm in.



Geez you are keen. 
So am I. But I need to sell something first. LOL


----------



## Tana (Jun 13, 2013)

Great price !!!

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ronac (Jun 13, 2013)

sticktodrum said:


> Hmmmmm...this looks pretty sexy. I'm in.
> 
> So from what I've seen, it has a 1/4 20 thread mount? So I could use this on a tripod for a video shoot...



Here's a photo of it mounted to a Gorillapod. The light has two 1/4-20 threads. On the back and on the top.






We actually used ONLY one Function flashlight to film the outdoor nighttime interview scenes for our promo video. The light works great for videographers!


----------



## yoyoman (Jun 13, 2013)

Benchiew said:


> Geez you are keen.



I have a little led from CountyComm clipped to my pack. It is useless for anything other than a marker. I saw the picture with the light strapped to a pack near the beginning of this thread and thought of my before and after pictures.

The timing is key - I'm going to the States in August and Ronac does complete the customs form accurately. I paid the Swiss Post almost half of this for them to process and tax my last 2 purchases from him. So if I can get this shipped before the end of August, I'll be a happy camper. 

I saw your item and was tempted. Timing isn't good and not quite what I'm looking for.


----------



## BenChiew (Jun 13, 2013)

yoyoman said:


> I have a little led from CountyComm clipped to my pack. It is useless for anything other than a marker. I saw the picture with the light strapped to a pack near the beginning of this thread and thought of my before and after pictures.
> 
> The timing is key - I'm going to the States in August and Ronac does complete the customs form accurately. I paid the Swiss Post almost half of this for them to process and tax my last 2 purchases from him. So if I can get this shipped before the end of August, I'll be a happy camper.
> 
> I saw your item and was tempted. Timing isn't good and not quite what I'm looking for.



That is ok. I hope you get this sorted out. I understand the customs red tape.


----------



## Rees (Jun 14, 2013)

Any idea of when indiegogo campaign will be up?


----------



## blackbalsam (Jun 14, 2013)

Can't wait for 1 maybe 2 of these.


----------



## ronac (Jun 14, 2013)

The Indiegogo campaign should be ready to go REALLY soon, I promise! We're just waiting for the video and we need to retake a couple scenes for that. Part of me wants to just get it going then post the video afterwards...


----------



## BenChiew (Jun 15, 2013)

Is there a choice to buy from this forum?


----------



## ronac (Jun 15, 2013)

Not for the initial release. We'd like to have all orders go through Indiegogo so that we can keep track of our final goal.


----------



## Rees (Jun 15, 2013)

ronac said:


> The Indiegogo campaign should be ready to go REALLY soon, I promise! We're just waiting for the video and we need to retake a couple scenes for that. Part of me wants to just get it going then post the video afterwards...


Fire it up! Wife trying to figure out what to get me for fathersday, what better than this light!


----------



## nfetterly (Jun 15, 2013)

Fire it up (Indiego campaign) & PLEASE post in this thread when you do!


----------



## Silgt (Jun 15, 2013)

Subscribed...and ready to pledge for two. Can I just increase my pledge to indicate that I wanna buy two units? or do I need to email you and sort it out separately?


----------



## BenChiew (Jun 15, 2013)

ronac said:


> Not for the initial release. We'd like to have all orders go through Indiegogo so that we can keep track of our final goal.



I may have to wait till it is available via this forum. Not sure if the indiegogo will work out for me being based away from conus.


----------



## ronac (Jun 15, 2013)

You guys need to stop tempting me! I really want to make sure the page is fully polished before having it go live!

Benchiew: I'm pretty sure Indiegogo allows anyone around the world to use it. Being from Canada, it's the reason I use Indiegogo instead of Kickstarter.


----------



## yoyoman (Jun 16, 2013)

Polish everything up. Better to do it right once than almost right 20 times. Get the campaign right and you'll feel good. Otherwise everytime you look at it, you'll see something you wanted and should have fixed.

Do you think early August shipping is feasible?


----------



## ronac (Jun 16, 2013)

Early August shipping won't be possible. Assuming the campaign starts now, it will run for 60 days which will already bring us to mid August. After the campaign is when the production actually begins.


----------



## yoyoman (Jun 16, 2013)

I did the arithmetic. It would be a little cheaper to send the light to my brother and have him send it me in Switzerland. 2 problems. 1 I might not get the light because he would like it and keep it. 2 It would take longer. I'm almost on a first-name basis with the Swiss Post clerk. I 'm still in.


----------



## RGB_LED (Jun 16, 2013)

I have to echo other comments to say that it's a great-looking and very functional design. I love how you thought of multiple attachment points, esp. the backpack, bike and helmet mounts. Since I do a quite a bit of night-time rides, I'll be very interested in seeing your final design choice for the helmet mount.

I'm definitely in for one! Kudos to you and your team for this great project.


----------



## Rees (Jun 25, 2013)

Any more info for us yet? Im ready to start funding this great light.


----------



## ronac (Jun 25, 2013)

We're getting the final draft of the video today. Hopefully it's all good. If it is, our campaign could be live as soon as tonight!!


----------



## blackbalsam (Jun 25, 2013)

ronac said:


> We're getting the final draft of the video today. Hopefully it's all good. If it is, our campaign could be live as soon as tonight!!


 Great News


----------



## tobrien (Jun 25, 2013)

oh lawd prepare your wallets


----------



## wyldthng (Jun 25, 2013)

This thing looks COOL! Watching for the campaign.....


----------



## johntalley (Jun 26, 2013)

When its live please post a link ... Thanks ...


----------



## BenChiew (Jun 26, 2013)

johntalley said:


> When its live please post a link ... Thanks ...



+1


----------



## ronac (Jun 26, 2013)

Will do!

You guys will see the link here first before the banners go up on CPF and CPFmarketplace.


----------



## TronPlayer (Jun 26, 2013)

I may have missed it , but does the light have mode memory when switched off/on?


----------



## ronac (Jun 26, 2013)

The way the light's interface is setup, it doesn't need memory. The output is controlled via the dial; whatever the dial's position is when its switched on will determine the light's output. This allows you to actually set the brightness before you turn on the light.


----------



## ronac (Jun 26, 2013)

Alright, the Indiegogo campaign is live!! Here's the link:

igg.me/at/cryos

Comments, suggestions, criticisms, and rants are all welcome! Please support and share our campaign! Thanks to everyone that's helped make this project a reality, including the support of the CPF!


----------



## FullTwisting (Jun 26, 2013)

ronac said:


> Alright, the Indiegogo campaign is live!! Here's the link:
> 
> igg.me/at/cryos
> 
> Comments, suggestions, criticisms, and rants are all welcome! Please support and share our campaign! Thanks to everyone that's helped make this project a reality, including the support of the CPF!



First! Hot Damn! 

High CRI in my future. This is going to be an awesome shop light. I've got a Gorilla tripod itching to direct some quality light into the recesses of an old Triumph. :thumbsup:


----------



## tobrien (Jun 26, 2013)

I'll be backing this ASAP!


— Sent from my unreleased, next generation iPad 44 running iOS 'M' (to be released in the year 2036) that Steve Jobs gave me personally using Tapatalk QuadHD 7 posted by TweetDeck 97.5.2.


----------



## mvyrmnd (Jun 26, 2013)

Backed! Not the $15 price I was hoping for, but good value nonetheless 

It didn't ask me about emitter choice - I guess I'll be asked that at some point before shipping time?


----------



## sassaquin (Jun 26, 2013)

I'm very interested in this innovative light and want to contribute for one, but have a few questions that I can't seem to find answers to. My apologies if I overlooked them. Thanks. 
Will you offer a warranty and/or product support?
Is the switch electronic or mechanical?
Is there any low battery protection or warning?


----------



## sticktodrum (Jun 26, 2013)

Loved the video, very well done. I'll be backing this certainly. 

BTW, I think you should have put "IMR" instead of "LMR" in the information section for the batteries.


----------



## ronac (Jun 26, 2013)

Thanks to the guys that have supported already! Please share as well to help us reach our goal!

sassaquin: We absolutely will provide product support. This is just a first go at it but we hope to continue to produce these flashlights after the campaign is over. As for a warranty, that's something that we have not decided on. That said, we've been a producing and selling parts here for 3 years now and I feel that we've managed to keep all our customers happy.

I'm not sure what you're asking regarding the switch. I'll answer to what I think you're asking. The current through the batteries will NOT travel through the switch. Only very low currents will, so switch durability is much less of an issue.

As for battery protection, the light will monitor voltage and ramp you down to a lower output for the last ~10% of the battery life.

Hope that answers your questions!


----------



## ronac (Jun 26, 2013)

sticktodrum: Thanks for the suggestion. I believe IMR is actually a misnomer since it should be LMR for Lithium Manganese Rechargable. Maybe I'll put IMR/LMR to avoid confusion.


----------



## wyldthng (Jun 26, 2013)

Backed! Shared! Hoping you hit the goal.


----------



## Cerealand (Jun 26, 2013)

How much would it cost to include the extra optics? 

It looks like we can choose only one for now.

*Additional Optics* -Narrow (24°), Medium (30°) or Wide (40°) optic


----------



## climberkid (Jun 26, 2013)

That really was an incredibly informative intro video. I'm so happy to see this have come to fruition after the beginning. Seems as if it weren't so long ago that you were asking about ideas for this thing. Great work!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## ronac (Jun 26, 2013)

Extra optics are pretty affordable. They'll be $3 or less. For most people, I would suggest the narrow. If you're planning to use it to film videos, the I'd suggest going wider.


----------



## sledhead (Jun 26, 2013)

Not sure how I missed this thread over the last 3 months  Just got the email and came here to see if it was ever mentioned!  Looks great and I'll be contributing shortly. Looking forward to a more utilitarian light! 

Question: Is their a place to tie a simple lanyard through? Not seeing any in the pics. Might be something to think about......


----------



## ronac (Jun 26, 2013)

Yes, it does/will have holes for a lanyard. You can see them on the back just under the fins if you look closely enough. The holes in the prototype shown were a bit small but they'll be changed for the next prototype.

Don't forget to check out the gallery tab in the campaign page. There's lots of nice photos there to drool over 

Also, feel free to start any discussions elsewhere in the forum. I have a feeling that this section doesn't get as much attention as it should.


----------



## OneBigDay (Jun 26, 2013)

Excellent design idea.

This is one of the few lights that has interested me this year. I can think of so many ways this could be put to use. The two standard threaded mount points gives endless possibilities for ronac or other creative thinkers to come up with ways to attach this to other gear. I also really like the simple on/off variable brightness dial. One less UI to try and remember/memorize. The fact that this can use either 2x18350 or a single 18650 is what put me over the edge. 18350 has gained a lot of speed over the last couple years, but 18650 will likely attract a wider audience even if it doesn't have quite as much output. I would love to see runtime differences showing both output and runtimes comparing the 2x18350 vs. 1x18650.

I guess I have some time to decide on emitter choice - for anyone wondering, the ordering process doesn't make you choose emitter options now.

Good luck on the campaign.


----------



## Silgt (Jun 26, 2013)

*P-L-E-D-G-E-D!!! *


----------



## mvyrmnd (Jun 27, 2013)

I take it the optics are the standard Carclo triples? This would be awesome with the drilled optics that Thatspec sells and a few trits


----------



## yoyoman (Jun 27, 2013)

Pledged and paypal sent. Good luck!


----------



## nfetterly (Jun 27, 2013)

Pledged! #9 !


Just thinking, XPG2 neutral might be nice :devil:


----------



## yoyoman (Jun 27, 2013)

^ +1 - The XPG2 N provides something between cool white and the Nichia 219.


----------



## climberkid (Jun 27, 2013)

yoyoman said:


> ^ +1 - The XPG2 N provides something between cool white and the Nichia 219.



+2. But that's down the line after the initial production run I'm sure. Gotta get started to pick up speed.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## jonwkng (Jun 27, 2013)

Pledged! Nice video, Ron! Hope you guys get the funding.


----------



## nfetterly (Jun 27, 2013)

climberkid said:


> +2. But that's down the line after the initial production run I'm sure. Gotta get started to pick up speed.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 4 Beta



Yeah I guess I'll get that in my second one...


----------



## yoyoman (Jun 27, 2013)

climberkid said:


> +2. But that's down the line after the initial production run I'm sure. Gotta get started to pick up speed.



You're right. Now is not the time ask for changes and split hairs.


----------



## dc38 (Jun 27, 2013)

yoyoman said:


> You're right. Now is not the time ask for changes and split hairs.




Speaking of splitting hairs...WHOA on shipping! Ron, I'm hoping you may have some shipping savings to pass onto us lol...just ran an estimate for shipping to U.S. on canada post...an 8x8x6 box weight 5LBs would cost almost $40! (for some reason, if x<4 lbs, the cost doubles )


----------



## ronac (Jun 27, 2013)

mvyrmnd: Yup, you're right. It just uses a standard Carclo optic.

nfetterly: I think if there is enough interest in a XPG2 neutral, we can definitely make it happen. I'll wait until we have some more supporters and do a poll.

dc38: I think you're overestimating the size of our light! It's actually a LOT smaller than those dimensions and a lot lighter too. Don't worry, we'll find a reasonable shipping solution to accommodate everyone.


----------



## yangster777 (Jun 27, 2013)

ronac said:


> For a XPG2 setup, the estimated output is as follows:
> 
> 1x 18650 = 900 lumens - 1 hour 40 min
> 2x CR123A = 700 lumens - 1 hour
> 2x 18350 = 1600 lumens - 40 min



What are the estimated output/runtimes with the Nichia 219 setup? And this might be a bit of a noob question, but will this run off of rechargeable CR123s?


----------



## dc38 (Jun 27, 2013)

ronac said:


> mvyrmnd: Yup, you're right. It just uses a standard Carclo optic.
> 
> nfetterly: I think if there is enough interest in a XPG2 neutral, we can definitely make it happen. I'll wait until we have some more supporters and do a poll.
> 
> dc38: I think you're overestimating the size of our light! It's actually a LOT smaller than those dimensions and a lot lighter too. Don't worry, we'll find a reasonable shipping solution to accommodate everyone.



Phew! (I definitely DID overestimate for packaging and such lol..) That's great news! I'm just scraping together some funds so I can pledge XD.

I'm debating though.....New windshield, Function Light...New windshield...function light. Decisions decisions


----------



## ronac (Jun 27, 2013)

yangster777: Due to the high current draw of the light, it will not work with rechargeable CR123's. The estimated output will be lower with the Nichia 219 but runtimes will be similar. I will get back to you with more detailed information later.

We're just waiting for our banner ads to go up on CPF and CPFmarketplace. It seems like not very many people on the forum have found their way to this thread. I'm guessing it's because it's buried in the custom builders and modders section...


----------



## Drywolf (Jun 27, 2013)

bump.....


----------



## Norm (Jun 27, 2013)

Drywolf said:


> bump.....


Why bump a thread that has been inactive for less than an hour? it's absolutely pointless.

Policy 7. *Only one bump per 24 hours of thread inactivity is allowed*. - Norm


----------



## ronac (Jun 27, 2013)

Please see our updates tab if you want to receive a free set of optics and magnetic filter attachments!


----------



## Roger Sully (Jun 27, 2013)

Darnit! Only $163 in my Paypal account....going to have to work on that.


----------



## mvyrmnd (Jun 27, 2013)

I want me my attachments! 

Shared and posted to the comments.


----------



## ronac (Jun 27, 2013)

Awesome, it's that easy! You'll be getting a set of attachements and optics with your Function flashlight. Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Silgt (Jun 27, 2013)

Shared...


----------



## RGB_LED (Jun 27, 2013)

Pledged and spreading the word! Good luck with the project - looking to hear more updates.


----------



## ronac (Jun 27, 2013)

Thanks for posting guys! It's going to help us build some more momentum for this project!

Please remember to post in the actual comment section of the campaign so we can keep track. Also, 1 link gets the optics, 2 links gets the magnetic attachments and the optics!


----------



## blackbalsam (Jun 27, 2013)

Pledge Sent...Thanks


----------



## Rees (Jun 28, 2013)

pledged!


----------



## ronac (Jun 30, 2013)

^ Thanks guys!

Our banner is up at CPF and CPF marketplace! Look for it and tell us what you think!


----------



## Cerealand (Jun 30, 2013)

Has there been any drop tests done with the Function light?


----------



## ronac (Jun 30, 2013)

Not yet, but it's something we will do soon, along with water resistance tests. I've sent you an email regarding the accessories.


----------



## 0880 (Jun 30, 2013)

Pledged for 2 lights. Really looking forward to this light! 

Sent my DROID RAZR MAXX HD


----------



## BenChiew (Jun 30, 2013)

Ron. 
Can you explain how does this indiegogo thing works. 
So we don't pay till the project kicks off. 
And you estimated in Nov 13. 

I see you have various levels of pledges there and you want to raise C$50k. 

What happens if don't get the targeted amount? What happens then?


----------



## ronac (Jun 30, 2013)

When people pledge project, the funds are transferred to Indiegogo at the time the pledge is made. If and when the goal is met, the funds will then be transferred to the team behind the campaign. If the project doesn't reach it's goal, then the full amount will be refunded to the backers of the project.


----------



## BenChiew (Jun 30, 2013)

Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## moshow9 (Jun 30, 2013)

Count me in as another that would be interested in XP-G2 Neutral (although I am also interested in reading what the output for the Nichia will be as well).


----------



## ronac (Jun 30, 2013)

Please note, the listed output numbers are calculated and not measured. With the Nichia 219, you can expect about 1100 lumens. Personally, I prefer the Nichia's but the XPG2 option is provided for those that want to chase lumens.


----------



## PocketRocket (Jul 1, 2013)

*Poof*


----------



## Echo63 (Jul 1, 2013)

Ooh
This looks perfect for me - as a photographer working a lot of nights - being able to easily mount to a camera and dial the power up and down 

one question though
Could the power button have a "power" logo milled into it ? With the vertical line big enough to fit a tiny tritium vial ?

Also - what kind of output will the nichia 219 model have on different cells ?

(Going to pledge once i have spoken to the wife - might be my first nichia 219 light)


----------



## ronac (Jul 1, 2013)

Unfortunately, the power button doesn't have enough meat in it to have a trit slot milled into it.

On CR123A batteries, we're limited by the output current of the batteries. With the XPG2, the output will be ~1000 lumens and with the Nichia 219, it will be ~700 lumens. 

At the moment, we're still revising the board to try to improve the single cell performance. We'll have details regarding the specs on a single 18650 soon.


----------



## Echo63 (Jul 1, 2013)

ronac said:


> Unfortunately, the power button doesn't have enough meat in it to have a trit slot milled into it.
> 
> On CR123A batteries, we're limited by the output current of the batteries. With the XPG2, the output will be ~1000 lumens and with the Nichia 219, it will be ~700 lumens.


Damn, i was hoping i could stick a trit in the button - oh well, theres plenty of fins to fit one in ! (or some GITD/Epoxy mix)

and 700 lumens sounds great - i have a Moddoo neutral triple that is 1000 lumens, and this should be a similar beam profile, and adjustable, so will work perfectly as a partner to it ! 
Just have to convince the wife i need one now

Edit - just read 1100 lumens for the 219 on 18350 - i may have to add another battery type to my collection

and it also looks like the peak design capture camera clip would be a perfect match for that 1/4x20 hole on the back !
- quick detach belt clip/pack strap mount/arca plate

one last stupid question - is there a lanyard hole ? (I didnt see it in the 8 pages of the thread) one that takes a strand of 550 would be great, 2 strands of 550 would be even better (so you can have a lanyard that loops through to attach/detach)


----------



## Echo63 (Jul 1, 2013)

one last question (actually more of a suggestion)
this light is being pushed for videographers and photographers (and is going to be awesome for that, part of the reason i want one, it will help lighting up crime scenes and car crashes at night, a job i typically use my 9P/Moddoo Triple for, using a weird uncomfortable position resting the camera in my elbow.

ok so the question is - Can we please have some colour correction filters done please (that attach to the magnetic ring) or a magnetic attach Gel Holder (Gel is a accurately coloured thick cellophane type material)

the bright version of the light is going to be 6000ish kelvin - so a stackable set of 1/4, 1/2 and full CTO (colour temperature orange) or CTS filters/gels would be awesome
the Nichia 219 version is around 3000-3200K - so a 1/4, 1/2, full CTB (colour temperature blue) set would work well

for those that dont know, CTO, CTS and CTB gels are used to push light colours around - full strength CTO and CTS convert 5500k "daylight" sources to 3200k "Tungsten" - the CTS (colour temp straw) have a little less red in the output than the CTO
CTB does the opposite - converts 3200K tungsten light to 5500k daylight

so why is it important ?

camera sensors and film dont see the world the same way your eye does.
we adapt and see slightly different colours of light as "white"
the camera doesnt, and records it as being different colours - ever shot a photo using flash in a room lit with normal incandescent bulbs ?
the camera automatically sets the white balance to "flash" around 5500k so the main subject is exposed and coloured correctly, and the background (being a tungsten yellow coloured light) goes a yellow colour.
professional photographers correct for this by taping a piece of CTO over the flash head, and then setting the cameras White Balance to "tungsten" - the light coming out of the flash is the same colour as the background light, so it all looks nice and natural.

the gels can also be used creatively for example, putting a nice warm "late afternoon glow" on a subjects face, while the rest of the picture is adjusted slightly bluish, appearing cold and wintery (something i do quite regularly)

So please please please can we get either a set of "CC Gels" or a magnetic gel holder ?


----------



## CarpentryHero (Jul 1, 2013)

This would be great on my work vest, light nice and flat. 
Sweet design and light enough for helmet mount by the looks of it


----------



## sledhead (Jul 1, 2013)

Pledged, shared and posted comments. Hopefully did it right! Need my optics and magnetic attachments! Let me know. :thumbsup:


----------



## ronac (Jul 1, 2013)

Echo63:

There are lanyard holes in the prototype if you look closely enough. However, they were undersized so they will be larger for the production model. That said, it won't be large enough for 550 paracord.

If you'd like to use gels, we could make the magnetic filters with just a normal clear glass. Then you can choose to place whichever gel you'd like to go in. between the glass and the magnet. If you have a lot of different gels you use, then we can probably make you a "one off" gel holder.

CarpentryHero: Absolutely! You'd hardly feel a light this size mounted to your vest.

sledhead: Thanks for supporting and sharing our campaign! Keep in mind, one thread for the optics and the second for the magnetic attachments.


----------



## PocketRocket (Jul 2, 2013)

*Poof*


----------



## ronac (Jul 2, 2013)

The light will only come with a battery sleeve for smaller diameter CR123A's and your choice of optic and emitter. However, by the delivery date of the lights, we will have the magnetic attachments available. If you read our update on the Indiegogo page, you can see how you can pick up a set of attachments for free.


----------



## PocketRocket (Jul 2, 2013)

*Poof*


----------



## riccardo (Jul 2, 2013)

> the Nichia 219 version is around 3000-3200K - so a 1/4, 1/2, full CTB (colour temperature blue) set would work well



I believe that the Nichia is MUCH higher in temp, actually I think it's over 4000K, may be 4500K.


----------



## mvyrmnd (Jul 2, 2013)

riccardo said:


> I believe that the Nichia is MUCH higher in temp, actually I think it's over 4000K, may be 4500K.



You believe corrently. The High CRI XP-G is 3000-3200K


----------



## Echo63 (Jul 2, 2013)

ronac said:


> Echo63:
> 
> There are lanyard holes in the prototype if you look closely enough. However, they were undersized so they will be larger for the production model. That said, it won't be large enough for 550 paracord.
> 
> If you'd like to use gels, we could make the magnetic filters with just a normal clear glass. Then you can choose to place whichever gel you'd like to go in. between the glass and the magnet. If you have a lot of different gels you use, then we can probably make you a "one off" gel holder.



A clear magnetic filter sounds great !
shouldnt be too hard to cut a few circular gels to fit between it and the lens (and being a fairly small lens, i should be able to carry the gels around with my business cards

im sure i can find some thin cord to string through the holes too- i just have heaps of paracord around.

Will let you know when i have pledged - this is the first light i have been really excited about, since preordering my neutral Aeon

EDIT to add



riccardo said:


> I believe that the Nichia is MUCH higher in temp, actually I think it's over 4000K, may be 4500K.





mvyrmnd said:


> You believe corrently. The High CRI XP-G is 3000-3200K



My bad, i thought it was tungsten coloured - 4000-4500k suits me perfectly (but i will probably still change the tint around to suit my camera with a couple of Gels - will have to do some research to see what converts 4000-4500k up to "daylight" and down to "tungsten"


----------



## nfetterly (Jul 2, 2013)

Pledged (again).


----------



## yoyoman (Jul 2, 2013)

Sorry, mispost.


----------



## yoyoman (Jul 2, 2013)

Echo63 said:


> and it also looks like the peak design capture camera clip would be a perfect match for that 1/4x20 hole on the back !



What is this? Sounds interesting.


----------



## Echo63 (Jul 2, 2013)

yoyoman said:


> What is this? Sounds interesting.


https://peakdesignltd.com
basically its a nifty way of carrying a camera on your belt or pack strap 






the bit at the back clamps around your belt/strap, and the bit at the front (the plate) screws to your camera and clips in and out of the clamp

most cameras, tripods and photographic accessories (including the screw on the capture plate) use a 1/4x20 thread - which is the same size as on the Cryos Function.


----------



## ronac (Jul 2, 2013)

If you're looking to use this light with a quick release, I'd suggest this:






The mount used to attach the light to the backpack strap will be ferrrous so you can use the magnet to stick to it.


----------



## Cerealand (Jul 2, 2013)

I'm in!

Edit:
Shared the Function Light campaign on two different forums! Comment sections updated.


----------



## markr6 (Jul 3, 2013)

WOAH!!! Late to the party buy I just saw this. I need this like a hole in the head...so, as usual, add it to my list of "MUST HAVES"!!


----------



## dc38 (Jul 5, 2013)

been 48 hours, so ok for a pinball *BUMP*


----------



## ronac (Jul 5, 2013)

Great news! We got blogged!

http://www.gizmag.com/function-flashlight/28183/

If you guys follow any relevant blogs, please share our campaign with them to help us out!

Also, we're going to have an official update for everyone shortly. Our latest revision of the driver allows us to control brightness via current control AND PWM! With the new driver, we're able to maximize efficiency and achieve VERY low outputs. The Function flashlight was able to go A LOT lower than a Preon 1 (1.8 lumens). Looks like we're going to have to update our specs!


----------



## Cerealand (Jul 6, 2013)

Looks like the project has picked up a little bit of steam. Hope it keeps on rolling.


----------



## Norm (Jul 6, 2013)

I'm in 

Norm


----------



## climberkid (Jul 6, 2013)

Contributed and shared with 2 forums.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## ronac (Jul 8, 2013)

Thanks for the support guys!

We definitely saw the positive effects of the blog post. The exposure helped us gain quite a bit of momentum. Hopefully we can keep it up!

If anybody has suggestions on how to gain more exposure, we're all ears. We know how to build lights but marketing isn't one of our strengths.


----------



## tobrien (Jul 9, 2013)

I highly recommend advertising it and promoting the post on Facebook. For example, we (on the page I manage) got about 4,000+ views on the individual promoted post for $10 USD (IIRC it was $10) just paying that small price for a promotion


----------



## MartinDWhite (Jul 9, 2013)

I just posted a link to it on my facebook page. I don't know if it will get you any buyer, but I can always hope.


----------



## Tana (Jul 9, 2013)

Definitely a Facebook page that links to Indiegogo... we all "like" it and it spreads like a cancer... sort of...

If there is something already on FB, then all we need is a link... sorry if I missed it...


----------



## ronac (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestions guys! We just setup some advertising with Facebook.

Here's our Facebook page:
https://www.facebook.com/CryosIllumination


----------



## Tana (Jul 9, 2013)

There we go... now we all like it... our friends like it... friends of our friends like it... someone will eventually decide to support this awesome and unique thingy...


----------



## sticktodrum (Jul 9, 2013)

I'll post it on my Facebook page and YouTube channel. There are a good number of people who might be interested.


----------



## climberkid (Jul 9, 2013)

I liked it and then shared it!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Shooter21 (Jul 9, 2013)

What's the runtime on the lowest setting? Thanks


----------



## climberkid (Jul 9, 2013)

Shooter21 said:


> What's the runtime on the lowest setting? Thanks



Fooooooorrrrrrreeeeeevvvvveeeeeerrrrrrrr.....


----------



## ronac (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks guys, we really appreciate all the support we've received.

sticktodrum, it would be great if you posted something about the Function flashlight on your channel!


----------



## ronac (Jul 9, 2013)

Shooter21: We're still working on making the lowest setting even lower. We haven't tested it yet but expect it to be very long.

tobrien: We just started advertising on FB today to give it a shot. However, we noticed likes from people that, lets just say, doesn't fit the demographic. This is totally off topic but have a read at this article that highlights how useful Facebook ads are:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-18819338

I think we may give it a couple days but stop after a while. It doesn't seem very legit to me.


----------



## MartinDWhite (Jul 10, 2013)

ronac said:


> Thanks for the suggestions guys! We just setup some advertising with Facebook.
> 
> Here's our Facebook page:
> https://www.facebook.com/CryosIllumination




"Liked" and suggested to my friends who might be interested. I really want this to succeed.


----------



## Echo63 (Jul 10, 2013)

Just Pledged - hope it gets fully funded 
Posted on Kifaruforums and Photography-on-the.net about the lights too 

I also Tweeted a few weeks ago



how do we choose LED type ? - i assume its done before the lights ship, and can we bundle accessories (like filters etc) in with the light before its shipped ?


----------



## ronac (Jul 10, 2013)

Thanks for the help guys!

Echo63: We'll be asking everyone individually which emitter they'd like before production.

We made up a brand new Perk to try to draw in more pledgers. Have a look at our site for details. It's a titanium key ring in the shape of or logo!


----------



## ApoXX (Jul 10, 2013)

Nice idea with the titanium keyring, looks cool. I've pledged at the C$175 level and will do my best to spread the word.

Still loving my Cryos cooling bezels :thumbsup:


----------



## yoyoman (Jul 10, 2013)

ronac said:


> tobrien: We just started advertising on FB today to give it a shot. However, we noticed likes from people that, lets just say, doesn't fit the demographic.



I'm not sure that I fit you demographic, but I'm not revoking my pledge. :nana:


----------



## Trevtrain (Jul 10, 2013)

Pledged and liked.
Will see what I can do to spread the word.


----------



## Norm (Jul 10, 2013)

ronac said:


> Thanks for the help guys!
> 
> Echo63: We'll be asking everyone individually which emitter they'd like before production.
> 
> We made up a brand new Perk to try to draw in more pledgers. Have a look at our site for details. It's a titanium key ring in the shape of or logo!



First in to kick things off :thumbsup:

Norm


----------



## ronac (Jul 10, 2013)

Thanks for the first pledge Norm!

ApoXX: That's a really nice photo. You should consider posting it in our contest thread if you're interested in winning a free host.

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?296177-Cryos-Illumination-Photo-Contest


----------



## ronac (Jul 11, 2013)

We took a new photo of the Function flashlight mounted on a Nikon D3200 DSLR. This compact setup is awesome for indoor videography!


----------



## FullTwisting (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm looking at this for shop duty:

Joby GorillaPod Magnetic (pics originally from JOBY web page)












* Edited to adhere to rule #3. Sorry Norm!


----------



## mvyrmnd (Jul 11, 2013)

FullTwisting said:


> I'm looking at this for shop duty:
> 
> Joby GorillaPod Magnetic (pics originally from JOBY web page)
> 
> ...



This is EXACTLY what I was thinking when I backed the campaign


----------



## ronac (Jul 11, 2013)

We have one of those! We'll get some photos of the magnetic Gorillapod + Function flashlight in action!


----------



## markr6 (Jul 12, 2013)

I just watched the video for this...nice work ron! A picture may be worth a thousand words, but this demonstration got me one step closer to pulling that $149 trigger! (wife will KILL me)


----------



## kken (Jul 14, 2013)

It might sounds crazy, but if you can sent out some prototypes to get some quality reviews, it will helps this great project. 
It is a creative illumination product, but for the price, we have a lot of existing choices. It will be important to make people see how this light works in really world.


----------



## Cerealand (Jul 19, 2013)

Any updates on the specifications of the lights! Excited about the low low. Possible night light.


----------



## nfetterly (Jul 19, 2013)

Already signed up for two lights - while not wanting to fund this myself - looking at the sapphire lens that is on the spendy setup - how much extra would it cost to upgrade from the AE mineral glass to sapphire? Figured I could add some money on the "upgrade"s area.


----------



## Norm (Jul 21, 2013)

nfetterly said:


> Already signed up for two lights - while not wanting to fund this myself - looking at the sapphire lens that is on the spendy setup - how much extra would it cost to upgrade from the AE mineral glass to sapphire? Figured I could add some money on the "upgrade"s area.



I'd also be interested.

Norm


----------



## applevision (Jul 21, 2013)

I'm in, just signed up for one on indegogo. I really like the form factor and LOVE the Nichia 219s... This will be a cool light!


----------



## gregw (Jul 21, 2013)

Backed the campaign.. I would actually prefer XPG Neutral White as opposed to High CRI Nichia. Maybe you can start a poll on CPF to find out how many would like one and maybe offer that as an option if there are enough people. Hope you get funded as I really want one. 

Optional 2x 18650 pack would also be great..


----------



## Norm (Jul 21, 2013)

gregw said:


> Optional 2x 18650 pack would also be great..



How would that work? 

Norm


----------



## tobrien (Jul 22, 2013)

Norm said:


> How would that work?
> 
> Norm



Only thing I can think of is something that projects OUT of the battery bay to stack them haha 


— Sent from my unreleased, next generation iPad 44 running iOS 'M' (to be released in the year 2036) that Steve Jobs gave me personally using Tapatalk QuadHD 7 posted by TweetDeck 97.5.2.


----------



## nfetterly (Jul 22, 2013)

gregw said:


> Backed the campaign.. I would actually prefer XPG Neutral White as opposed to High CRI Nichia. Maybe you can start a poll on CPF to find out how many would like one and maybe offer that as an option if there are enough people. Hope you get funded as I really want one.



I asked earlier on in the thread regarding the XPG2 neutral and was giving a probable go on that. 

My preference is the XPG2 Neutral (primarily) and a High CRI as I've opted for two of them.


----------



## fizzwinkus (Jul 22, 2013)

What are the differences between XPG2 neutral and high CRI Nichia 219?

I think neutral refers to the average color tint of spectrums output while CRI refers to a wider breadth of spectrums output - i really don't have a clue about this stuff. (I like neutral lights, but haven't ever used a high cri)


----------



## ronac (Jul 22, 2013)

Thanks for to the new backers! We're currently working hard on improving the driver performance as well as work on some other flashlight parts.

Norm, nfetterly: Sapphire glass upgrade is an option. However, it's pretty pricey. It'll be $30 for just the glass.

Regarding emitter options, if there's enough interest, we'll definitely consider it!


----------



## slntdth93 (Jul 23, 2013)

Norm said:


> How would that work?
> 
> Norm



I would imagine if they made a dummy battery with the screw in cap, but had a lead running out of the cap it into the battery pack


----------



## Trevtrain (Jul 23, 2013)

slntdth93 said:


> I would imagine if they made a dummy battery with the screw in cap, but had a lead running out of the cap it into the battery pack



Interesting idea.

What you are suggesting to utilize 2*18650s sounds (in concept) a little like the screw-on battery grip options made for pro and semi-pro SLR cameras. 

I guess it would be technically possible to build something like that to screw into the tripod mount but it would add weight, expense and complexity with the cable and junction being an additional failure point. 

If the driver and emitter output has been tuned to run efficiently on one cell, why add weight and bulk to the light instead of just carrying additional cells in a backpack, pocket or purse?

Of course, if you wanted to go for a remoted mounted 4*18650 like the bike light packs I guess it wouldn't be a huge engineering feat to produce that as an option. For the moment though, I would think they have to concentrate their efforts into getting funding to ensure the project makes it into production.


----------



## r-ice (Jul 23, 2013)

i just want to know if they don't get funded, will they still produce the light:?


----------



## Norm (Jul 23, 2013)

slntdth93 said:


> I would imagine if they made a dummy battery with the screw in cap, but had a lead running out of the cap it into the battery pack


Definitely not for me.

Norm


----------



## ronac (Jul 24, 2013)

r-ice: If the Indiegogo campaign doesn't get funded, we won't make the light. However, it doesn't mean that we're giving up. We'll visit different avenues to get the funding we require. If you do want to see our project succeed, please don't wait out and support us now.


----------



## r-ice (Jul 24, 2013)

ronac said:


> r-ice: If the Indiegogo campaign doesn't get funded, we won't make the light. However, it doesn't mean that we're giving up. We'll visit different avenues to get the funding we require. If you do want to see our project succeed, please don't wait out and support us now.



I was kinda hoping you would make it anyways!! thats what I want to hear!!


----------



## DTF (Jul 25, 2013)

Just became aware of this project and, since I regularly use a flashlight in my photography, was immediately interested. One question that I have is will the driver be constant current? That is, when the output is set, will the driver compensate, when the battery level starts dropping, to keep the light at the same output? 

Comments on the design:

I'm not in love with the variable output control. Last thing in the world I want to have to deal with is a big old knob getting knocked around and changing the output. No photographer needs infinitely variable output. 3-4 levels is all anyone really needs and more than that just burns time fiddling with the UI. A well sealed push button switch with a simple 3-4 level UI is much preferred. If you have to have a knob, indenting the levels would help with setting the light to the same value. Weather sealing that knob can be a problem. Nikon, on their pro bodies, generally avoid rotary knobs for just that reason.

A 3 emitter LE, with built-in reflectors, would not be my first choice for photography. A mule configuration is a must. Even more valuable would be an adjustable aspheric model. The best flashlights made today for photography are the McGizmo Mule and Sundrop. Your light is going in a very different direction, IMO. 

I see little use for 1600 lumen output in most of my photography. Most of my pics are of people; I would hesitate to point a light capable of 1600 lumen in their direction.


----------



## fizzwinkus (Jul 25, 2013)

That's interesting, I'm backing this light for those exact reasons. 1600 lumens in a flat package, with an infinite dial has been a dream for me for quite a while.


----------



## markr6 (Jul 25, 2013)

fizzwinkus said:


> That's interesting, I'm backing this light for those exact reasons. 1600 lumens in a flat package, with an infinite dial has been a dream for me for quite a while.



I was thinking the same thing. Very hard to please everyone since we all have different hobbies other than this one. But maybe we can meet in the middle if the dial is nice and firm, unlikely to be turned accidentally?


----------



## Trevtrain (Jul 25, 2013)

fizzwinkus said:


> That's interesting, I'm backing this light for those exact reasons. 1600 lumens in a flat package, with an infinite dial has been a dream for me for quite a while.




I think this light has some very unique and appealing design elements.

@DTF
The features that seem to detract from the light in your view are the very features I like.

I guess we each have our own preferences but it seems to me that what you are seeking is already available in other brands?

BTW, if you watch the promo video you can see that this 1600lm light was used to film the clip. The diffusing screen between the light and the subject (shown towards the end of the clip) works very well.


----------



## ronac (Jul 25, 2013)

DTF: Thanks for the feedback, we definitely appreciate opinions from all points of view. The flashlight is current controlled and fully regulated. The Function flashlight was designed to be high output to give a large amount of light for those doing videos. We think it could still be used for photography but it's designed more specifically for video. If one wanted to, they could actually remove the optic and run the light as a mule. Also, you could choose to toss on the diffuser attachment as well.

In regards to accidental changing of the output, we're playing around with the idea of choosing the number of o-rings to change the friction of the knob to suit the user's preference.


----------



## climberkid (Jul 25, 2013)

I quite enjoy the idea of being able to adjust the friction in the knob. Smart thinking.


----------



## Slewflash (Jul 25, 2013)

ronac said:


> Great news! We got blogged!
> 
> http://www.gizmag.com/function-flashlight/28183/
> 
> ...



When does PWM start? I ask because PWM shows up on videos and pictures and therefore would make it unsuitable for a camera light.


----------



## ronac (Jul 25, 2013)

The PWM is set to a very high frequency. Unless you're using a high speed camera, it's highly unlikely that it'll show up in the video. As you can see, some scenes of our video was filmed with the Function flashlight as our only source of light.


----------



## Slewflash (Jul 25, 2013)

Yes but didn't you film it before you announced the updated driver? Which may be a reason it doesn't show. 
What frequency is the PWM at, and is there PWM on maximum? On 50%? Or below 10%?

Edit: you may not know what frequency the PWM is at, but does it show up on stills and photos when turned down low?


----------



## ronac (Jul 25, 2013)

You have a good point, the last scene was filmed with max output, so PWM or not will not have an effect. The driver in the video was fully PWM with no analog dimming. However, if you watch the part where the dimming is being demonstrated, you can see that the frequency is high enough to be not noticeable through a regular camera.


----------



## Slewflash (Jul 25, 2013)

Ah yes, that quelled my doubts. Thanks. 
Great light, by the way.


----------



## wyldthng (Jul 25, 2013)

Sent a link to "Dude I Want That". Don't know if they will post it, but if they do it will help!


----------



## mvyrmnd (Jul 26, 2013)

I don't suppose, ronac, that you've seen one of these, and have any idea if your accessories would suit? I'd love to be able to bolt this to the side of my iPhone 

http://www.manfrotto.com/product/83...0/MCKLYP5/_/Case_for_iPhone_5_with_connectors


----------



## ronac (Jul 26, 2013)

Slewflash: Glad we could answer your questions. Feel free to ask any additional questions you have.

wyldthng: Thanks! I've never been to hat site but it seems similar to "Theawesomer".

mvyrmnd: That case looks like it has 1/4"-20 threads and a hotshoe mount so you'll have two ways of attaching the Function flashlight to it. That'll look cool for sure! It will probably be bulkier with the hot shoe attachment but it'll give you more flexibility in terms of aiming the light. Using a 1/4-20 stud and nuts would work and it would be more compact but you trade away the adjustability.


----------



## S1LVA (Jul 27, 2013)

I really hope this gets fully funded. I was thinking how useful this will be on one of those flexible tripods. Specifically when i am under my car in the driveway changing the oil!

Andrew

P.s. - I should be able to contribute by the end of the week!


----------



## euroken (Jul 27, 2013)

What can we all do as forum members to promote this more? Really wish this will become a reality. Is this really the difference of exposure between kickstarter and indiegogo?


----------



## Cerealand (Jul 27, 2013)

I never heard of 'indiegogo', until Ron mention it in this thread. 80% more percent to go until fully funded.


----------



## lightcycle1 (Jul 28, 2013)

Does the dial have some sort of click stop detents to keep the dial from spinning inadvertently during activity, brushing against a backpack strap or something similar? If not that would be a VERY useful feature.

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ronac (Jul 28, 2013)

We definitely do think there is a huge impact on being on Indiegogo as opposed to Kickstarter. I looked at the numbers comparing our campaign to the infamous Apollo Ap-1 TACTICAL flashlight. A large majority of their backers are previous Kickstarter members with backings for other projects as well. However, for our campaign, the majority of backers are from CPF and registered on to Indiegogo just to back our campaign. We owe all our current backers a huge thanks for the support!

lightcycle1: At the moment, we don't have plans to incorporate stop detents. However, as previously mentioned, the knob rotational stiffness can be changed by adding or subtracting o rings.

Oh, by the way, our photo contest over at CPFmarketplace is ending in a couple days. Enter to win a copper P60 host!


----------



## kukkurovaca (Jul 28, 2013)

ronac said:


> However, for our campaign, the majority of backers are from CPF and registered on to Indiegogo just to back our campaign.



That's certainly true of me. Indiegogo had been largely off my radar previously.

Kickstarter is supposed to be starting up Canadian compatibility soon, right? If the Indiegogo campaign doesn't work out (although I'm certainly hoping it does), are you considering trying again on Kickstarter once that's an option?


----------



## Slewflash (Jul 29, 2013)

ronac said:


> We definitely do think there is a huge impact on being on Indiegogo as opposed to Kickstarter. I looked at the numbers comparing our campaign to the infamous Apollo Ap-1 TACTICAL flashlight. A large majority of their backers are previous Kickstarter members with backings for other projects as well. However, for our campaign, the majority of backers are from CPF and registered on to Indiegogo just to back our campaign. We owe all our current backers a huge thanks for the support!
> 
> lightcycle1: At the moment, we don't have plans to incorporate stop detents. However, as previously mentioned, the knob rotational stiffness can be changed by adding or subtracting o rings.
> 
> Oh, by the way, our photo contest over at CPFmarketplace is ending in a couple days. Enter to win a copper P60 host!



Don't get me started on the Apollo AP-1...

Good luck for your campaign, you certainly deserve the money more than some and yours is a well made light which does what it says.


----------



## ronac (Jul 29, 2013)

Here's some food for thought:

Kickstarter Apollo AP-1 Stats:

98% of total backers were existing Kickstarter users which have backed more than 1 project
Of the existing users which backed the project, they've backed an average of 46 projects
Of a total of 600 backers, only 15 were new to Kickstarter (2%)

Indiegogo Function Flashlight Stats:

Out of 51 backers, 35 were new to Indiegogo. A number which is greater than the KS Apollo project.
Of the existing users which backed the project, they've backed an average of 4 projects


If any one has any insights as to why there is such a significant contrast between the two projects, we're all ears. We know how to make flashlights but apparently we're not very good at selling them.


----------



## kukkurovaca (Jul 29, 2013)

Well, aside from the difference in platform, it seems like there are four major differences: price point, form factor, target audience, and funding goal. The price you're charging is very reasonable for what you're offering, but I think that there's a big psychological threshold for most consumers at $100. (I know there is for me.) It seems like most successful gadget-type Indiegogo campaigns have their lowest main reward bracket in the $75-100 area.

The form factor of your light isn't a negative as such, but I it might make it harder for a lot of folks to immediately grasp how they would use it. The fact that it's not quite like any other light distinguishes it, but it also means that people won't necessarily know what to make of it, or how to compare it to other products.

Target audience: Eh, "tactical," blah blah blah.

Funding goal: The AP-1 took in a ridiculous amount of money, but its funding goal was fairly low ($5,000). That may make a difference, because to an unfamiliar backer, a lower goal is suggestive of a more achievable project, i.e., they're more likely to get their reward. It also means that the goal is going to be met and exceeded earlier in the campaign's lifecycle, which makes it look more successful early on, which is also attractive to cautious backers.

Of course, there's not much you can do about most of these things, because they follow directly from how ambitious what you're doing is. Probably the best thing you could do would be to get prototypes into the hands of influential reviewers/bloggers/etc., if that's a possibility.


----------



## BillSWPA (Jul 29, 2013)

A few observations, regarding both the light and the campaign. Please forgive me if these comments have been repeated above, as I have not read the entire thread.

The light is really neat, and I can see a wide range of uses for it. However, I am left a little unsure about this as an EDC light. How is the pocketability? Are there other convenient ways to carry it when not in use? How is it for selective, intermittent illumination of desired areas, as opposed to simply wearing it and illuminating whatever you are facing?

Regarding the campaign . . . 

I learned about Kickstarter long before I learned about Indiegogo. A quick look at the free data available from compete.com indicates that Kickstarter has significantly higher traffic. However, Kickstarter excludes a things that are often also of interest to those who like high end flashlights (weapons, for example). Indiegogo has no such restrictions. Perhaps it is the platform as well as the campaign that needs to be publicized?

Regarding funding, the goal should generally not be every dollar that is needed to get to the end of the project. However, it should certainly be enough to reach the next goal at which additional value will be added to the venture. In this regard, a larger funding goal can be indicative of a better understanding of the requirements for reaching that point. 

While those who really want the light will fund the project at a high enough level to pre-order the light, well-thought out rewards at lower funding levels are critical. The guidelines for Kickstarter indicate that providing decent rewards around the $20 funding level is critical, so that you can get a lot of backers at that level who might not back you at a higher level.

You are doing exactly the right thing by making the campaign known in places where there is a known interest in flashlights. If you have not done so already, you should also try to identify other groups that might have an interest (shooting/self defense groups, photography groups, camping/outdoor groups, running groups, bicycle groups, etc.) and let them know about the project.


----------



## Cerealand (Jul 30, 2013)

One thing I noticed is that the difference between the early bird special and the regular price of the function flashlight isn't that great of a difference to make people feel that they have to jump on this project immediately. It'll be $10CAD cheaper to jump on the early bird special, but I'll be out of my funds for 2 months if I jump on the first day instead of waiting until the last day to fund the project at $185. My credit card bill came in already for the early bird contribution, but if I was just a nonflashoholic(sp?), I would have given it thought to wait until near the end to see if the project will meet its funding before contributing.Options may be widen the gap between the early bird special and the regular pricing. Either by lowering the early bird price or *grasp* increasing the regular price. Wider differences in pricing seems to push people to jump on early to lock in a much lower price. This was posted from a very old phone, so the formatting may be off.


----------



## Goldy (Jul 30, 2013)

Interesting multi task light... would be more interesting if some attachment included in standard package


----------



## Norm (Jul 30, 2013)

Goldy said:


> Interesting multi task light... would be more interesting if some attachment included in standard package


I'd be more interest if it came with two free gold bricks, but these guys deserve to have some profit left to repay their hard work and ingenuity.

Norm


----------



## creyc (Jul 30, 2013)

Norm said:


> I'd be more interest if it came with two free gold bricks, but these guys deserve to have some profit left to repay their hard work and ingenuity.
> 
> Norm



While I may have misread Cerealand's post, I believe his suggestion wasn't simply eliminating any and all profit, but more to incentivize potential early adopters, some non-flashaholics, to further drive home the point that if you pledge today, (right now!), you'll be getting such a better deal that its well worth the wait.

As a longtime backer of kickstarter projects I definitely see where he's coming from. If you can make any profit at all this early on you're absolutely golden; many projects have non existent profit margins during the initial phases of just getting the thing to see the light of day, (no pun intended) with profits coming in after manufacturing costs have been optimized. Each project is different of course, and I'm not trying to say there's any 'right way', I'm just anxious to see this light become a reality!

And keep in mind, on fixed funding projects many potential supporters wait till the last minute, when a project is close to its goal before pledging as more of a "sure-bet" on their investment. Visibility tends to peak around this time as well, with sites listing projects ending soon on the front page, further driving support. (Look at the number of projects over-funded by 500%, 1000% etc..). 

Anyway these are just my experiences and observations throughout my years on KS. I'm quite psyched to see this project on its way, the light looks top notch, as usual for Cryos stuff!




Cerealand said:


> One thing I noticed is that the difference between the early bird special and the regular price of the function flashlight isn't that great of a difference to make people feel that they have to jump on this project immediately.
> 
> ...
> 
> Either by lowering the early bird price or *grasp* increasing the regular price. Wider differences in pricing seems to push people to jump on early to lock in a much lower price. This was posted from a very old phone, so the formatting may be off.


----------



## DTF (Jul 31, 2013)

What's the thermal performance? Does the light stay touch cool when driven at full output for an hour plus? What happens when the user goes to reduce the output, after an hour at full output, is the knob still cool to the touch? If this design does stay touch cool at full output, then that is a great item to be covered in marketing. If it isn't touch cool at full output, then that needs to be disclosed too. 

While this is an interesting design, I'm not sure about it being either a photography or video light, despite having 1/4"-20 mounts. In the video market, this would fall under the classification of continuous light camera mount. See this link for what can be found in that category at BH.http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/buy/On-Camera-Lighting/ci/3683/N/4028759303 It's hardly a neglected market. Good quality, battery powered, camera mounted, continuous lighting is available for very reasonable amounts.

The reason for so many panels with numerous leds is that the largest possible light is generally better. The largest light source (the sun) is... well.. big. As the light source gets smaller, the light gets harsh. That is the reason pros use the umbrellas, soft panels, etc. From a quality light standpoint, a panel of leds is going to perform better than a small set of emitters going all out. 

The most radical element of this light, compared to what is already on the market, is the battery. I see nothing else in the CL market using them. Everything is either the AA, AAA, or industry standard 12 volt battery paks and, of course, AC.

Even with this, if you get this on Kickstarter, it's an interesting enough design that it might draw some real interest. Might have more luck pushed as a hiking, bike light, general purpose utility light.


----------



## ronac (Jul 31, 2013)

kukkurovaca: You have a good point regarding the price of the light. I think the mentality of the general public is shocked by the pricetag of this flashlight. Regarding the goal, there are significant initial tooling costs etc which determine the minimum amount we need to hit. However, in retrospect, it does seem to cause people to not pledge if they have doubts that the project will succeed. 

BillSWPA: I think this light's EDCability will depend on the user. Personally, I only EDC an AAA sized light. However, there are plenty on CPF which EDC lights with 2xCR123A. We are also considering adding a clip option as well for those that want to EDC their Function flashlight.

Cerealand: We considered a larger price gap and smaller quantities of the early bird prior to the launch of our campaign. Unfortunately, we overestimated the support we would receive based on other flashlight campaigns, albeit on kickstarter..

Goldy: Since everyone would be using the Function flashlight for a different purpose, we felt it was best to let each person tailor their accessories to how they'll be using their light.

creyc: If our Indiegogo campaign doesn't reach it's goal, I think we may be revisiting our goals and our pledge levels. For this light, it's most impressive when seen in person so we may sacrifice profits just to get these guys out in the wild.

DTF: The light has an internal temperature chip. If it gets too hot, it will reduce the output. The light will be able to stay at full output much longer when biking in the rain as opposed to being on a tripod in the dessert sun. In regards to the video light market, the Function flashlight easily has the best value in terms of Lumens/Dollar. We do realize that there is a sacrifice with going to a small compact triple vs a panel of LEDs, but the trade off is compactness.

Thanks everyone for the feedback. It's definitely good to get different points of views.


----------



## kukkurovaca (Jul 31, 2013)

DTF said:


> The largest light source (the sun) is... well.. big. As the light source gets smaller, the light gets harsh. That is the reason pros use the umbrellas, soft panels, etc. From a quality light standpoint, a panel of leds is going to perform better than a small set of emitters going all out.



The first part of that doesn't really go together with the second part of that. Yes, the sun is large, but at its working distance from subjects, it doesn't act like a "large" light source in the sense you mean. Direct sun is a very harsh light source, and very unlike light which has been softened by modifers. : )

Anywho, I agree the triple-with-optics setup doesn't necessarily make the most sense for a dedicated photography/video light, but for a pocketable light to be easy to stick on a camera in a pinch does seem handy.


----------



## Sirad (Jul 31, 2013)

I really like the design of that headlight. But I would prefer it as a host for P60 drop ins to make it easily adaptable to personal preferences.

Sirad


----------



## donn_ (Jul 31, 2013)

I agree completely. As a host, it would be infinitely more flexible; from mule to thrower.


----------



## kukkurovaca (Jul 31, 2013)

I dunno, could it be made a P60 host but keep the control knob interface? That's a big part of the appeal for me.


----------



## ronac (Jul 31, 2013)

A P60 host in the same style would be dead easy. However, it would be much larger and you would lose the infinitely variable interface with the know. That said, if people were actually interested in it, we can make it happen and we wouldn't need to go through the rigmarole of a crowd funding campaign.


----------



## Norm (Jul 31, 2013)

I'd prefer to stick with the current format.

Norm


----------



## creyc (Jul 31, 2013)

From my understanding of this project, a P60 host does seem like a completely different undertaking. I like how small and self contained the triple function light is, and as a fan of mag control ring lights, this UI looks simple and awesome.

Although I admit the allure of interchangeable drop-ins with a unique form factor like this function light has would be a product I'd definitely buy, it would be a very different light in my opinion.


----------



## badtziscool (Aug 1, 2013)

You know what I would like to see that I think would make it even more adaptable? Accommodations for a diffuser wand and lanyard hole(s). I love having a diffuser wand with my C2 and lanyard attachment because it turns it into a lightbulb which you can hang on a tree branch, tent, car trunk lid or hood, etc. And with a rotary switch that's on this device, it would make it pretty easy to adjust the brightness.


----------



## plaguem (Aug 1, 2013)

just added myself to the list of contributors to your campaign.  first time with crowdfunding. All the best!

ronac, you'll approach us later to get our emitter preference?


----------



## mvyrmnd (Aug 1, 2013)

badtziscool said:


> You know what I would like to see that I think would make it even more adaptable? Accommodations for a diffuser wand and lanyard hole(s). I love having a diffuser wand with my C2 and lanyard attachment because it turns it into a lightbulb which you can hang on a tree branch, tent, car trunk lid or hood, etc. And with a rotary switch that's on this device, it would make it pretty easy to adjust the brightness.



It has both of those already


----------



## DTF (Aug 2, 2013)

ronac said:


> kukkurovaca:
> 
> DTF: The light has an internal temperature chip. If it gets too hot, it will reduce the output. The light will be able to stay at full output much longer when biking in the rain as opposed to being on a tripod in the dessert sun. In regards to the video light market, the Function flashlight easily has the best value in terms of Lumens/Dollar. We do realize that there is a sacrifice with going to a small compact triple vs a panel of LEDs, but the trade off is compactness.



Well then, what is the (too hot) cutoff temp for this temp chip? 

Does the case always remain cool enough to hold with a bare hand or will gloves be required? 

Got to assume that with this thing putting out so much light it's going to get really hot. Plus, unlike a standard flashlight design, to shut off or change the output, requires the user putting fingers very close to the emitter.


----------



## ronac (Aug 2, 2013)

badtziscool: Diffuser wand we have, it's shown in the video and in the photos in the gallery. As for lanyard holes, the prototype has them but they were too small. The next revision will have better lanyard holes.

Plaguem: Thanks! we'll send out emails to everyone to confirm emitter choices prior to production.

DTF: The temperature cutoff will be set to ~60*C. It will ALWAYS remain cool enough to hold.


Great news! We just got blogged by CNET!

http://news.cnet.com/8301-17938_105-57596732-1/function-flashlight-is-led-light-for-all-occasions/


----------



## Silgt (Aug 2, 2013)

ronac said:


> Great news! We just got blogged by CNET!



Congrats... :thumbsup:


----------



## nfetterly (Aug 2, 2013)

Great news on getting blogged on CNET !! I really want to see this go forward. Good to hear about the lanyard hole being functional going forward - I had missed the lanyard hole entirely (which is usually a big deal to me).

A comment on (dead I hope) discussion of this being a P60 Host - I would expect with this having the LEDs built in Ronac can do a much better job of heat transfer versus having to work with P60 drop-ins. As to what to use - just order 2 like I did (hoping for the XPG2 neutral in addition to the Nichia 219s).


----------



## mvyrmnd (Aug 2, 2013)

It's great to get the exposure, but CNET readers have already proven themselves a bunch of phalli - have a read of the comments thread on the CNET page...


----------



## creyc (Aug 2, 2013)

mvyrmnd said:


> It's great to get the exposure, but CNET readers have already proven themselves a bunch of phalli - have a read of the comments thread on the CNET page...



Exposure is exposure. That's excellent news getting picked up on Cnet!


----------



## Norm (Aug 2, 2013)

mvyrmnd said:


> It's great to get the exposure, but CNET readers have already proven themselves a bunch of phalli - have a read of the comments thread on the CNET page...


They look to be comments from people who have nothing to say but say it anyway; SAD .

Norm


----------



## benben_stone (Aug 2, 2013)

"CNET Readers" = bunch of tools

They couldn't identify a good product, even if it came up & bit them! :tinfoil:


----------



## DTF (Aug 3, 2013)

ronac said:


> DTF: The temperature cutoff will be set to ~60*C. It will ALWAYS remain cool enough to hold.



This begs the question: What's the runtime, before the 60C cutoff, at full output at room temp?

Also, is the 60C thermal triggered shutdown a hard shutdown that requires the light to be turned back on or does the light come back on by itself after cool down?


----------



## mrmike (Aug 3, 2013)

> We definitely do think there is a huge impact on being on Indiegogo as opposed to Kickstarter. I looked at the numbers comparing our campaign to the infamous Apollo Ap-1 TACTICAL flashlight. A large majority of their backers are previous Kickstarter members with backings for other projects as well. However, for our campaign, the majority of backers are from CPF and registered on to Indiegogo just to back our campaign. We owe all our current backers a huge thanks for the support!



The machine shop making the Apollo light is the same shop that made the dice for the project below...
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/124127689/precision-machined-dice

...and this project too:
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/124127689/precision-machined-metal-playing-dice

I know because I got a set of brass and copper dice from the first project; and aluminum dice from the second project.

Both were quite a success; and they did a nice job on the machining.
I got a Kickstarter message promoting the light, and I'm sure so did the 2,000+ backers of the dice projects.
So the Apollo already had a pre-built base of previously satisfied customers (of the work done by that shop).

No, the Apollo didn't impress me (for the price), and I bet there aren't a lot of hardcore boardgame players (who backed the dice projects) that know what Sunwayman/Zebra/Thrunite etc are; or why a Nichia 219 has such nice color rendering.

The Apollo was also "featured" for awhile (on the front page of Kickstarter); which gave them amazing visibility for a few days. Being "featured" makes a world of difference to the success of some Kickstarter projects.
You're not doing anything wrong with the Triple Function project; it's just that Kickstarter is a juggernaut, and how do you top free advertising?


----------



## Slewflash (Aug 3, 2013)

I think the main reason why people chose to back the Apollo AP-1 is because they marketed the light to have a lot of throw. 
Like mrmike said, the average person doesn't know what a nichia 219 is, and they probably don't care about CRI. They just know that harsh white light is bright. And bright = good.
They also included the shot of reflecting it against a reflective street sign (which is cheating) to appeal to people's tendencies to own things that make you go 'wow'. Along with the comparison with the p*ss weak flashlight which they did not mention adds to the value of the light in the viewer's mind.

And then they include opinions of an old war veteran or something which is completely irrelevant because a 10*5mm LED flashlight would probably impress him, but also appeals to American citizen's sense of patriotism. 'If it's good enough to impress a soldier, then it's good enough for me.'
Finally they start throwing as much specifications as possible at the viewer to confuse the average joe and make them think that all these numbers must mean it is good! I mean seriously look at the comments. They don't even know what an 18650 is. CRL knows this and has taken advantage of it. They know their audience, and they're exploiting every little bit they can. It's tactical, so it'll help you survive in a life or death situation, it's made of aluminum and is therefore durable so it won't snap in half, it's bright so you can shine it at things. If any of the backers knew what else was out there they'd throw the idea of the AP-1 to the road without a second thought.

I know I sound very critical but I stand by it, because it is honestly what I think. Apollo AP-1 is great at marketing, and marketing is creating value in the consumer's mind. They excelled at that which is why they had such a great success and I applaud them for that. But the fact that they made such a crappy light and sold it for such a high price annoys me. Most of the people who receive it won't have anything to compare it to, so it'll be 'the best flashlight' they've ever held most likely.


----------



## ronac (Aug 6, 2013)

DTF: The light will have a control system to back off the output to maintain the max operating temperature. It will not turn itself off and leave you stranded, UNLESS you're at an ambient temperature of greater than 60*C. But if that was the case, you may have other problems.

mrmike: You have a good point, Kickstarter is just the defacto crowd funding site and being featured definitely helps.

Slewflash: I do feel we may have to tailor our content more to a general audience. After being a flashasholic, a lot of the terms seem like second nature to me. We need to take some time to get some more non-flashaholic people to gather opinions.


----------



## badtziscool (Aug 6, 2013)

Oops! I guess I should have watched the video. I just looked at the light and didn't see how a diffuser would be attached. 





mvyrmnd said:


> It has both of those already





ronac said:


> badtziscool: Diffuser wand we have, it's shown in the video and in the photos in the gallery. As for lanyard holes, the prototype has them but they were too small. The next revision will have better lanyard holes.
> 
> Plaguem: Thanks! we'll send out emails to everyone to confirm emitter choices prior to production.
> 
> ...


----------



## DTF (Aug 7, 2013)

ronac said:


> DTF: The light will have a control system to back off the output to maintain the max operating temperature. It will not turn itself off and leave you stranded, UNLESS you're at an ambient temperature of greater than 60*C. But if that was the case, you may have other problems.



Why is this like pulling teeth? My main question is how long the light will operate (at room temp) at full output until the control system backs off the level?



This is a basic, fundamental question for any light proposed to be used in video or photography.. When taking video using a light, you need to know how long that light is going to work. That it throttles down when it gets too hot is not great news. When a video light goes down in level, in most situations, that is going to end that shot.

Maybe it will help to put this as a multiple choice question:

At full 1600 lumen output, from cold start to control system back off:
Will I get 5 minutes of light?
Will I get 10 minutes of light?
Will I get 15 minutes of light?
Will I get 20 minutes of light?
Will I get 30 minutes of light?
Will I get 45 minutes of light?


----------



## mvyrmnd (Aug 7, 2013)

DTF said:


> Why is this like pulling teeth? My main question is how long the light will operate (at room temp) at full output until the control system backs off the level?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



From what's been said <sarcasm>which has been more like getting blood from a stone than pulling teeth </sarcasm> It will vary depending on the ambient temperature. If you want specific numbers, you'll need to be more specific than "room temperature" (my room temp can vary by as much as 30°C throughout the year - yes I need better insulation, but I digress).


----------



## London Lad (Aug 7, 2013)

@ DFT

I think you are being a touch sarcastic verging on rude here but maybe its me taking things the wrong way, anyway it need not be the end of the shoot, just pack a couple of spare batteries


----------



## climberkid (Aug 7, 2013)

DFT, I understand the concern you have. For a single shot, not necessarily the whole shoot, you need to know the average time you will have at a single level of light (in this case max brightness). 
That is an important question, I agree.


----------



## Cerealand (Aug 7, 2013)

While Ron may not be able to give you your enviroment's runtime on high before the function light reach the termal protection temperature, one thing that may everybody is for him to do a runtime on high test in his enviroment. Ron, would it be possible for you to do a runtime test on high in your enviroment before the light drops of from max output? I am very interested to see a test on how long the function light can run at full output in your enviroment while being mounted on a stand or even mounted on a bike. The interesting thing about this light is that it that it does not use the human body as a heat sink. Most high powered lights recommend that you should not tailstand their lights/use their light as a lamp on a table for long periods of time. Temperature information, enviroment conditions, the Function flashlight stationary on a stand/gorilla pad and runtime would be nice. Doing the test indoors even in a climate controlled enviroment room would be useful data.


----------



## creyc (Aug 7, 2013)

London Lad said:


> @ DFT
> 
> I think you are being a touch sarcastic verging on rude here but maybe its me taking things the wrong way, anyway it need not be the end of the shoot, just pack a couple of spare batteries



I think DFT is asking a reasonable question for a light geared towards videography.

Knowing the runtime of your equipment is part and parcel of the trade. If you're filming and your light starts getting dim it changes your exposure and in all likelihood kills the shot. In this case we're talking about thermal capacity, not battery runtime, so popping in a spare battery won't get you back to filming again until the light has cooled.

In many flashlight reviews you'll see reported the relative output versus time, which can vary based on environmental conditions, output mode, or battery specifics so this may not be easy to provide a universal number. Still, it's a very valid question.


----------



## mvyrmnd (Aug 7, 2013)

The issue is not the question, but the delivery.


----------



## London Lad (Aug 7, 2013)

mvyrmnd said:


> The issue is not the question, but the delivery.



Exactly


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Aug 7, 2013)

mvyrmnd said:


> The issue is not the question, but the delivery.



Well, the light weighs 200g. Let's assume a heat capacity of 1.0 Joules per Gram, given that it's some mix of aluminum and copper and battery. At 1500 lumen output, we'll estimate 15W input. If we absolutely ignore the fact that this light emits some amount of heat to the world, we can estimate its rate of temperature rise and get a very conservative shutdown time.

Heat in: 15W
Heat out as photons: About 5W

Heat gain rate: 10W. With 200g @ 1J/g specific heat, it takes 200 joules to raise the light 1C, or 200 watt*seconds.

This means that every 20 seconds, this light (If perfectly insulated) will be about 1C warmer. If it starts at 25C, it would reach 60C and step down after AT LEAST twelve minutes. I find that a light approaching 60C radiates quite a bit of heat to the air, so depending on your conditions I would expect twenty minutes to the total runtime at maximum.

Edit: I am not a thermodynamicist, so any of these numbers, equations, calculations, or conclusions may be wrong. Oh, don't forget wrong assumptions!


----------



## ronac (Aug 7, 2013)

DFT: We've gotten approximately 15 minutes of run time before the light throttles the output. Don't take this number as gospel since the light was held in hand and the results will be different if it was just sitting on a table.

AnAppleSnail: Thanks for the calculations, that's a good first estimation of the temperature rise of the light. Things get trickier as you take convection and radiation into account.


----------



## cowsmilk (Aug 10, 2013)

This is kind of an odd question. I read earlier that helmet use was one of your ideas for this light. Will this light be able to be used in any hazardous atmospheres? I may have missed the it if you already answered it as I skimmed through the pages while at work, so if you have, my apologies for the question. Where I work, I deal with Class 1, Div 1 groups BC and D areas (ethanol/iso-hexane/gaseous and liquid hydrogen) and need a headlamp rated for these areas. I currently have a Princeton tec Eos II, but would love the output of your light.


----------



## benben_stone (Aug 20, 2013)

BTTT

I'm anxious that the funding target won't be met at current rates - if you're sitting on the fence with this light, sign up!!!


----------



## GeoBruin (Aug 20, 2013)

Just pulled the trigger, but I'm only one guy and that little bar didn't move much


----------



## r-ice (Aug 26, 2013)

GeoBruin said:


> Just pulled the trigger, but I'm only one guy and that little bar didn't move much



yah same


----------



## r-ice (Aug 26, 2013)

well, what happens now?


----------



## yoyoman (Aug 26, 2013)

Really sorry that the target wasn't met. I hope this light moves forward, even if the price goes up.


----------



## nfetterly (Aug 26, 2013)

yoyoman said:


> Really sorry that the target wasn't met. I hope this light moves forward, even if the price goes up.



Same for me.


----------



## London Lad (Aug 26, 2013)

Yes and me too. PM sent!


----------



## climberkid (Aug 26, 2013)

Well crap...


----------



## MartinDWhite (Aug 26, 2013)

I still want one.


----------



## GeoBruin (Aug 26, 2013)

Yeah, so, I guess they're not going to be able to raise the funding to go into full production right off the bat, but surely enough of us demonstrated that we would be willing to buy them that they could start making them and selling them on a small scale right? I feel like that's how most of the light makers around here get started.

*EDIT: *As I was typing the message above, I received an email from the Indiegogo campaign. It looks like they're going to try their luck on Kickstarter once Kickstarter opens up access to Canadian projects. Apparently the price is going to be reduced as well. I hope they get it this time.


----------



## ronac (Aug 26, 2013)

Hey Everyone!

I'd like to start off by saying thanks to everyone that supported our Campaign. Every pledge helped us get a little closer but unfortunately we couldn't meet our goal. However, an email has been sent to our supporters indicating that we'll be back! We're going to port our campaign over to *Kickstarter in September*! We will offer the Function flashlight at *MORE AGGRESSIVE PRICING*. Please stay tuned here, or your email if you have already supported us. Please PM me if you'd like to join our mailing list.

Thanks again!
Ron


----------



## jonwkng (Aug 26, 2013)

Hi Ron! Hope you guys get the funding you need in Kickstarter. With the previous attention garnered on Indiegogo, the Function Flashlight should have no problems getting on the front page or Staff Picks section. Best of luck for your upcoming campaign!


----------



## sledhead (Aug 26, 2013)

I'll be there - keep us up to date.


----------



## yoyoman (Aug 27, 2013)

Yes, let us know when the Kickstarter begins. If we all jump in with pledges, it will get noticed and bumped up the list for display.


----------



## r-ice (Sep 1, 2013)

so, whats taking the kickstarter so long?? can't you just reuse most of the same stuff from the indiegogo site?


----------



## Cerealand (Sep 1, 2013)

Kickerstarter has to open it up for Canadian projects first before Ron can post his Triple Function Cryos campaign.


----------



## Norm (Sep 1, 2013)

Received my refund.

Norm


----------



## johntalley (Sep 2, 2013)

And you now can do a web site with hosting and every thing on godaddy for about 4 to 6.00 a month ? .. we could track you on there as well as getting your name and light out there a little better ?


----------



## creyc (Sep 2, 2013)

johntalley said:


> And you now can do a web site with hosting and every thing on godaddy for about 4 to 6.00 a month ? .. we could track you on there as well as getting your name and light out there a little better ?



Not to try to speak for anyone, but I don't really think that's relevant to a project like this. People trust and invest in kick starter and indigogo projects because they are reputable sites where potential customers feel OK dropping a few hundred dollars for many weeks of waiting, knowing fairly safely they will more than likely either get the end product, or get a full refund.

Anyone can set up a website and make all sorts of claims, site like kick starter help build credibility and trust.

I look forward to seeing this project return when kick starter goes Canada, hopefully this is but a speedbump in the development of this awesome light.


----------



## Trevtrain (Sep 2, 2013)

creyc said:


> I look forward to seeing this project return when kick starter goes Canada, hopefully this is but a speedbump in the development of this awesome light.



+1

I have my refund but I really hope that you guys can get better backing for this unique concept next time round. I'll be waiting for news of the new campaign.


----------



## ronac (Sep 2, 2013)

Cerealand: Thanks for answering the question. You're right, we just have to wait until Kickstarter opens up to Canadian projects.

We're hoping the new lower pricing will draw the attention of more non-flashaholics the second time around. We'll post more updates as they become available. Thanks for all the support!


----------



## Cerealand (Sep 3, 2013)

Interesting. Did you guys receive a refund less than what you pledge to the project?

I pledged:

From amount:$170.46 USDTo amount:$175.00 CADExchange rate: 1 U.S. Dollar = 1.02663 Canadian Dollars







My refund amount was $161.77 USD.


I emailed Indiegogo support, but I was wondering if the refund was based on a different (current rate as of the date of the refund) exchange rate?


----------



## fizzwinkus (Sep 3, 2013)

my contribution was exactly refunded in full, 173 and change.
(in texas, usa)


----------



## Cerealand (Sep 3, 2013)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Norm (Sep 3, 2013)

Cerealand said:


> Interesting. Did you guys receive a refund less than what you pledge to the project?
> 
> I emailed Indiegogo support, but I was wondering if the refund was based on a different (current rate as of the date of the refund) exchange rate?


It is based on current exchange rates, I received more than I pledged, due to the A$ going down.

Norm


----------



## mvyrmnd (Sep 4, 2013)

Norm said:


> It is based on current exchange rates, I received more than I pledged, due to the A$ going down.
> 
> Norm



I made a profit too. Since the dollar is expected to drop further, I should throw money at doomed projects. I might make a few bucks.


----------



## sledhead (Sep 4, 2013)

Glad someone brought this up... I lost $10 dollars also. Was wondering what the reason was  Guess the early birds got screwed.


----------



## Norm (Sep 4, 2013)

sledhead said:


> Glad someone brought this up... I lost $10 dollars also. Was wondering what the reason was  Guess the early birds got screwed.



You didn't get screwed, none of the parties involved have control of the currency market. Currency fluctuations are a fact of life.

Norm


----------



## creyc (Sep 4, 2013)

sledhead said:


> Glad someone brought this up... I lost $10 dollars also. Was wondering what the reason was  Guess the early birds got screwed.



To be fair, you got screwed by the normal ups and downs of the currency exchange market, not personally by any involved parties. This is almost always a factor when buying goods with foreign currency, unfortunately.


----------



## sledhead (Sep 4, 2013)

Sorry I came off negative, I understand the reasons. I'm still in for this light whenever it re-appears!


----------



## ronac (Sep 6, 2013)

I'm sorry to hear that some guys lost out on the currency exchange. The only consolation I can give is that with the new pricing, you'll still end up paying less overall!


----------



## johntalley (Sep 8, 2013)

Before you guys go live again .. 

Facebook Is 100% Free and you could use it to keep people posted and still I think a web site is a big deal ... It has worked for many start up company's in the past .. 
I know some of you guys think I don't know what I'm talking about .. I have owned and ran other company for the past 30 years and I have yet to make more than 150k a year Just cant get over that hump ..

But if what you have done in the past worked out great ? then I would say nothing and do nothing to help out because you would not need it .. 

Try doing some new and that might just help you guys out and get the light name and info out there with little to no cost to you ... 

I'm just trying to help out .....


----------



## ronac (Sep 9, 2013)

Yah I totally agree. We're going to be working hard to make sure we have everything set (website, updates, social media) before we launch our Kickstarter campaign. We'll be redoing our video to include more action shots as well.


----------



## r-ice (Sep 10, 2013)

Okay kickstarter for canadians are live. so where is function!!!???


----------



## fizzwinkus (Sep 10, 2013)

nuts! i was planning on hanging onto that money for a little while longer, now i need to find funds again... hehehe


----------



## r-ice (Sep 10, 2013)

well function isn't on there yet but i just got a note saying other canadians have been doing the whole kicktstarter thing.


fizzwinkus said:


> nuts! i was planning on hanging onto that money for a little while longer, now i need to find funds again... hehehe


----------



## ronac (Sep 12, 2013)

We're making sure we get everything right this time around. We'll be filming a better video as well which will hopefully highlight the versatility of the light to capture the attention of more people. Stay tuned!


----------



## mellowhead (Sep 16, 2013)

That's a nice light. Will you let us know in this thread when the KS campaign begins?

Also if you need any beta testers, I'm in Burnaby and my wife needs a really good bike light for commuting


----------



## ronac (Sep 17, 2013)

Yes, we'll post the link to the campaign once it's ready.

No beta testers at the moment. We are looking for people to help us film some action shots with various sports though.


----------



## benben_stone (Sep 29, 2013)

Things have been quiet on this thread - any updates???


----------



## benben_stone (Oct 3, 2013)

October now - still waiting...........


----------



## sledhead (Oct 20, 2013)

Still no news?


----------



## jonwkng (Oct 20, 2013)

It is nearing the end of October... Was thinking perhaps Ron was waiting for Jason's campaign to end.

Hope the Function Light gets launched soon. :shrug:


----------



## FullTwisting (Oct 28, 2013)

Bump for genuine interest!

Inquiring minds want to know. What's the scoop troop?


----------



## johntalley (Oct 28, 2013)

FullTwisting said:


> Bump for genuine interest!
> 
> Inquiring minds want to know. What's the scoop troop?



Yeh I'm ready to buy .... 

don't forget to spam it on twitter and FB ( its free ) ..


----------



## benben_stone (Nov 1, 2013)

ronac said:


> Yes, we'll post the link to the campaign once it's ready.
> 
> No beta testers at the moment. We are looking for people to help us film some action shots with various sports though.






No update for six weeks is totally unacceptable.

I'm seriously considering not supporting this product on this basis.

YOUR TURN


----------



## ronac (Nov 1, 2013)

I wish I had good news for you guys but I don't at the moment. We're making revisions to the light which has taken longer than expected. We also want to finish those revisions before we film more footage to demonstrate the light.


----------



## mellowhead (Nov 1, 2013)

Well, we all want a perfect light - so keep working on those revisions! Thumbs up for being a perfectionist :thumbsup:


----------



## ronac (Nov 1, 2013)

For those that are interested in the details, we've come across some issues with voltage and temperature monitoring. We've had to change microprocessors and rewrite code but we still need to spend more time to perfect it.


----------



## Rees (Nov 1, 2013)

Any chance of a copper one?


----------



## benben_stone (Nov 1, 2013)

ronac said:


> For those that are interested in the details, we've come across some issues with voltage and temperature monitoring. We've had to change microprocessors and rewrite code but we still need to spend more time to perfect it.




Finally some information!!!

Now THAT wasn't so hard was it?

I'm just glad that the project is still going ahead, but please try & update this thread on a more regular basis.


----------



## nfetterly (Nov 2, 2013)

ronac said:


> For those that are interested in the details, we've come across some issues with voltage and temperature monitoring. We've had to change microprocessors and rewrite code but we still need to spend more time to perfect it.



No problem, still very much interested...


----------



## shagglund (Nov 19, 2013)

The IndieGogo reward description asks the pledger whether they'd like Nichia 219 or Cree XPG2 led's in their flashlight. I will mainly be using this as an on camera light for my GoPro as well as DSLR. Any suggestions on which one is better suited for this type of application? Are their any obvious differences between the two? I did a little poking around online and couldn't find much. Color temperature maybe?


----------



## climberkid (Nov 19, 2013)

The color rendering index (CRI) is a considerable feature that makes it a mostly easy choice for photographers. The Nichia led is designed for having one of the highest CRI ratings compared to standard leds. This is important in photography for accurate colors and also proper separation of objects from a back ground or shadow.

The only (dare I say) "downfall" is that it doesn't get as bright at the same drive current ad the XPG led.


----------



## benben_stone (Dec 4, 2013)

ronac said:


> For those that are interested in the details, we've come across some issues with voltage and temperature monitoring. We've had to change microprocessors and rewrite code but we still need to spend more time to perfect it.




C'mon guys, it's been over a month since your last update on the progress of the function!!! :thumbsdow


----------



## ronac (Dec 4, 2013)

Sorry guys... we're still working on it but we've had to divert away some of our attention which is why progress has been slow...


----------



## jonwkng (Dec 5, 2013)

ronac said:


> Sorry guys... we're still working on it but we've had to divert away some of our attention which is why progress has been slow...



No problem, Ron. Just get it done, and get it done right... Hopefully, soon...


----------



## fizzwinkus (Dec 5, 2013)

get it done right++

remember, these are things that would have happened if the next campaign was started, in progress, or already completed.
it's much better to tackle these problems first and have a better idea of any changes you need (financial or otherwise) before you set a campaign in stone.

i'm rooting for you, and fully support your project. just let us know when you do go live :thumbsup:


----------



## London Lad (Dec 5, 2013)

^^^ what he said


----------



## tobrien (Dec 6, 2013)

ronac said:


> Sorry guys... we're still working on it but we've had to divert away some of our attention which is why progress has been slow...



no rush buddy! quality is key and we know you won't disappoint.


----------



## Rees (Dec 14, 2013)

Any idea on campaign launch time? Got some money hanging out in paypal that could be put to use on other things of its not going live soon.


----------



## Tulku (Dec 28, 2013)

Subscribed


----------



## bRIBEGuy (Jan 2, 2014)

Subscribed. Hopefully this thing sees the light at some point...


----------



## Rees (Jan 11, 2014)

Any updates? Been a little quiet.....


----------



## jonwkng (Jan 12, 2014)

Hi *Rees*,

Last time I checked with Ron last month, he made a comment that things weren't going as quickly as he had liked with the Function Flashlight. 

It will be ready, when it is ready, I guess...


----------



## Snacks (Jan 12, 2014)

I would be interested in a final product once it is ready.


----------



## jasond (Feb 17, 2014)

Very much interested as well in the final product. Very clever concept. ALWAYS enjoy watching individuals/small teams working on new design concepts! THIS is real innovation! Much encouragement sent y'all's way, admiration for the risks y'all're taking and the pursuit of a "perfect" product.


----------



## benben_stone (Feb 18, 2014)

benben_stone said:


> C'mon guys, it's been over a month since your last update on the progress of the function!!! :thumbsdow





Waiting, waiting, waiting...........:shakehead:thumbsdow


----------



## shagglund (Feb 26, 2014)

I wonder if there is any way to get a direct notification when the new campaign launches on Kickstarter, if there are early bird options I would definatly want to know and get in on that!


----------



## jonathandowers (Mar 5, 2014)

Wow, I've just stumbled across this thread. I'm all in for this with Nichia 219B's


----------



## fizzwinkus (Mar 5, 2014)

I can't wait for this project to go live. A perfect match to my c21cvn!


----------



## benben_stone (Mar 17, 2014)

Ronac - It's a pretty poor effort & shows a surprising amount of arrogance to your potential customers, for you to provide absolutely NO UPDATE on progress (or not) for almost FOUR MONTHS.

Even advising that there were still problems waiting to be sorted through would provide much-needed information.

How about it?


:fail: :shakehead :thumbsdow  :toilet:


----------



## ronac (Mar 17, 2014)

Sorry guys. The reason I haven't been posting updates is because there are none. Mat, which is involved in the electrical has finally had time to diagnose the temperature sensor. Apparently it can be damaged quite easily which could be the cause of some of the issues we've ran into.


----------



## mellowhead (Mar 17, 2014)

I'm still looking forward to it. I don't have a specific need anymore, but if I have the funds available when you do start a campaign I will find any excuse I can to convince the wife to let me get it.


----------



## pepekraft (Mar 17, 2014)

I wouldn't want the negative comments to discourage you Ron -- some of these projects take years.

We're all different; I know that I'm happy just getting updates when you have something to share. Best of luck, and if you need any help, you know where to ask.


----------



## jonwkng (Mar 18, 2014)

It will be ready when it is ready. For those of us who believe in the Cryos team, we'll be there when you are ready to launch the project. However long it may take.

I'm sure Matthew is not having an easy time sorting out the electronics. It could have been worse... Could you imagine temperature sensors failing and blown emitters in flashlights we 'could have' received in November last year? Maybe it was a blessing in disguise that the funding failed in Indiegogo? I think it is admirable that they're NOT rushing out what could be a flawed product.

We all want to see the project come to fruition and hopefully provide us with a great, innovative, functional and reliable flashlight.

So, I guess... Positive or negative comments... Support or displeasure... The fact that there's enough of us to voice our interest in the Function Flashlight, that can't be bad. 

Get it done & please get it done right.


----------



## Nice65 (Jun 4, 2014)

ronac said:


> Sorry guys. The reason I haven't been posting updates is because there are none. Mat, which is involved in the electrical has finally had time to diagnose the temperature sensor. Apparently it can be damaged quite easily which could be the cause of some of the issues we've ran into.



And you punted this on Kickstarter without even thinking about it? "Heck fellas, we need money, we haven't thought about our product properly, and we been doing stuff but we're not committed to the product ourselves, but we need some cash".

I've followed this since the beginning. Fail. ing.


----------



## Trevtrain (Jun 4, 2014)

Nice65 said:


> And you punted this on Kickstarter without even thinking about it? "Heck fellas, we need money, we haven't thought about our product properly, and we been doing stuff but we're not committed to the product ourselves, but we need some cash".
> 
> I've followed this since the beginning. Fail. ing.



A bit harsh mate!

Remember that we're not talking about a major flashlight company with big R&D resources here. I'm sure these guys have other aspects to their lives and priorities like making a living. 
Yes, it's disappointing that there hasn't been more news forthcoming but in the end we all got our money back and no real harm done.

Even well-known brands occasionally release lights with major flaws (Nitecore EA4 anyone) so it important to thoroughly test before offering a product for sale. I hope they overcome the issues soon but I hardly feel it's a case of rushing to get a quick cash grab on a product that wasn't properly thought out. Developing something innovative rather than simply following the rest of the pack is not an easy task and I'm quite sure there were many, many hours of work put into preparing this light.

I'm also a little sad that there hasn't been more information in this thread of late but on the other hand I'm still keen to purchase one when the issues are sorted.


----------



## yoyoman (Jun 5, 2014)

I'm still excited about this light and look forward to it being released. The wait is longer than for my HDS...


----------



## bree2134 (Aug 25, 2014)

estimated time for release?


----------



## benben_stone (Aug 26, 2014)

bree2134 said:


> estimated time for release?




Definitely before Christmas (just not sure which year yet)


----------



## OneBigDay (Aug 26, 2014)

ronac said:


> Sorry guys. The reason I haven't been posting updates is because there are none. . .



This format was the most interesting CPF idea I saw in 2013. I loved it and signed up for the campaign immediately. I would do the same now if the project is resurrected. I know there are administrative challenges to mass producing (even in limited numbers) something like this. I could be wrong, but I expect there would be a lot of takers for this light if it ever were produced. Still watching


----------



## markr6 (Aug 26, 2014)

It's just such a neat and unique design...I have to have it! Hopefully this get's running again.


----------



## lumicycle (Dec 31, 2014)

Subscribing.

Just discovered this and it looks really good! Seems to incorporate many innovative ideas into one product and I'm really excited about it. I hope this project is one day a success, as it checks more of the boxes of my imaginary "perfect light" than anything I've seen before now (and, in doing so, adds a few boxes to that list!).

As to all the negativity and hostility in this thread...YIKES, people! "How quickly the world owes you something that you didn't even know existed until four seconds ago." In this case, though, the "something" doesn't actually even exist yet, which would put your impatient and asinine demands for updates in the realm of that incongruous blend of infuriating and comical, if only I could see the humor in it...


----------



## benben_stone (Apr 25, 2015)




----------



## markr6 (Apr 26, 2015)

LOL!! I love this forum


----------



## THE_dAY (Aug 4, 2015)

One of the best lights I've come across, I hope you guys pull through!


----------



## monanza (Aug 4, 2015)

A very interesting light. Best of luck bringing it to market.


----------



## tab665 (Aug 4, 2015)

too bad they dont just join forces with lux-rc or oveready with thier new light engines. would be amazing.


----------



## markr6 (Aug 5, 2015)

Forgot about this...again!! I want it even more now


----------



## more_vampires (Sep 24, 2015)

Bump. Is this light available?

I think some of us might want it as a belt buckle.

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?408489-Belt-Buckle-Light


----------



## mk2rocco (Oct 19, 2015)

BUMP! We want this light


----------



## benben_stone (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## WarriorOfLight (Apr 26, 2016)

No news but bunping an old thread with no worth information since one year....


----------



## vadimax (May 3, 2016)

I am sorry, but what is the sense of wanting a light which project has been discontinued 3 years ago?


----------



## scout24 (May 3, 2016)

I agree this is a cool project, even if not viable right now. I'll close this thread, if ronac reignites the project, we can unlock it or a new one can be started...


----------

